# Blue Seiko Alpinist US limited edition Hodinkee



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/jou...al&utm_medium=hodinkee&utm_campaign=hod-posts

please tell me it's not worth $650

Always wanted an alpinist due to the size (39.5) and the dual crowns. But $650 is steep for a compass complication I'll never use.
limited to 1,959 pieces and from hodinkee I think it'll sell out any minute.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I love Seiko, blue and the Alpinist but $650 seems a bit on the rich side.


----------



## Stopsign32v (Oct 6, 2018)

I feel its about 150-200 too high IMO.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Best version yet 

Bruce Williams You Tube...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

sticky said:


> I love Seiko, blue and the Alpinist but $650 seems a bit on the rich side.


That's what I was thinking. If they included a bracelet It might have been game over for me be the strap and blue dial don't help the $150 premium


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I would like one of those! Darnit! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## CosmicWeb (Mar 17, 2018)

I was tempted until I saw the price. Makes me appreciate my $360 SARB017 even more.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Hopefully this makes it into production. I hate the green one. Looks like something an old man would wear, or something that's missing an Oakland A's logo on it.

For $650 - forget about it.

EDIT: the photos are strange to me. Am I looking at polished steel, brushed steel, or bead-blasted steel? Looks like any of the three, depending on the shot.

EDIT EDIT: Never mind. I found a better shot. (The one with the hand in the jacket pocket). Looks like the usual SARB case - polished steel around the inner part, and brushed lugs.


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

Why does everyone keep saying $650? Am I the only one seeing it at $600?


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Doesn't have the retro charm of the green one.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

In my opinion $450 is justifiable. So it’s overpriced by about $200. I also don’t like numbered limited edition products, for this reason. I don’t care that it’s numbered. It doesn’t make me or the watch that special. But it makes me pay more money. That’s just how I see it anyway. Limited editions are usually a bad investment and do not always hold superior value, in most products. Some seiko watches though.. like monsters and turtles ended up being good investments for their rarity or sought after color schemes. That could happen to this watch, who knows. But I wouldn’t bet on it considering a it’s $200 overpriced from a regular green model. So your potential profit might just be DOA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice however I'll have to be the odd one who likes the green better.


----------



## yihyoon (Sep 30, 2018)

it's a little pricey, but its better looking than the original version for sure.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

It’s $600 according to the site. Yes, pricey but I love the colorway. I put my name down and may do something stupid when they’re available for purchase.


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> It's $600 according to the site. Yes, pricey but I love the colorway. I put my name down and may do something stupid when they're available for purchase.


They were available for purchase until a few minutes ago. They are sold out now (on Hodinkee anyways).


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

This is pretty tempting. With what Seiko is up to I’m not sure a non-limited edition would be much less expensive.


----------



## tri5cui7 (Dec 15, 2017)

Looks like a cool version but the price is a bit steep. This is meant only for those that reeeeaaaly love the alpinist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus19 (Oct 27, 2016)

Amazon is now selling the green dial model for $530 so the difference is not that great.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Holy crap! 9 AM on the west coast and they’re already gone. I guess I just saved $600.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Vicious49 said:


> They were available for purchase until a few minutes ago. They are sold out now (on Hodinkee anyways).


Ah well. I had it in my cart at one point but I decided not to go through with the purchase. It was hard to justify the price.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Vicious49 said:


> They were available for purchase until a few minutes ago. They are sold out now (on Hodinkee anyways).


Ah well. I had it in my cart at one point but I decided not to go through with the purchase. It was hard to justify the price.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

I got one. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

That’s some BS right there. Dropped and sold out before most people outside of the eastern time zone had a shot at buying one.


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

Refresh and it's back in stock! Just picked one up!


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

If you really want it keep refreshingly and trying to check out.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Seiko show some love to the UK...


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Back in stock.

As for the price--keep in mind this will be going for upwards of $900 on Ebay in a year. 
Just look at what happened to models like the SARG011/09 when they appear "new with tags."


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

I hate Seiko's new pricing scheme too but $600 is a bargain for a 6R in this day and age lol.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I just bought one. I am an idiot with poor impulse control.


----------



## DarkstarWA (Oct 15, 2018)

Blue dial with 6R15 and a limited run...I like it. It scratches an itch my SARB017 misses. I picked one up.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Didn't even see this thread. Was bored and randomly headed over to Hodinkee just now for the first time in like a year and randomly saw it. Just bought one two minutes ago, I'm not sure why you guys are saying it's out of stock. Yes, it's overpriced, but it's $600 so it's not insane, considering Seiko just released a "King Turtle" for like $4K, wtf?

Also, my name is 6R15 so not owning this is not an option.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

I opened Instagram and saw this thing and said, “Yep...That’s going for 1k next year.”


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

I just ordered one, I don't know why people were saying that it's sold out, maybe a glitch in the matrix. I really like the blue color.


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

I literally sat here for 20 minutes with it in my cart before heading over to this forum. Then 2 seconds later, "order confirmed." I've been looking for a field watch with a date and this may be it. I was never a fan of the green dial but I love the case. This blue is a beaut.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Vicious49 said:


> Why does everyone keep saying $650? Am I the only one seeing it at $600?


Sorry it was $8 shipping, $40 tax


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I can see people taking off that leather strap and putting these on the Strapcode Alpinist oysters.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Terry Lennox said:


> I can see people taking off that leather strap and putting these on the Strapcode Alpinist oysters.


Yup!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

When I checked the first time, it showed as sold out - or "notify me" which usually implies sold out. Thanks to this thread, I checked a second time and they were available.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Thank god it doesn't say PRESAGE on the dial!


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

how many are ordered to be resold...


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I never planned on buying an Alpinist, but I had some money in my paypal from a previous sale and decided to go for this. I figure if I don't like it I probably won't lose much


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I wasn't expecting to buy a watch today, but I just did...


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

I am sure many, i won't be selling mine but curious to know the resale price.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm thinking I parked my funds with the purchase. I can't imagine losing much money if I decide it's not for me.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> I can see people taking off that leather strap and putting these on the Strapcode Alpinist oysters.


hope it fits!


----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, I grabbed one too. I have been looking the last couple days for a new Seiko, not a diver but something tough. So this just came along at the perfect time. I figure I can always return if we don't hit it off. Will definitely be on the search for another band come pool season. Hope it gets here before my trip next week.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I'm thinking I parked my funds with the purchase. I can't imagine losing much money if I decide it's not for me.


You won't this was such a incognito release it will go nuts once the masses find out. UNLESS seiko releases a non-le version at Basel

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## themattador24 (Sep 10, 2018)

Is the dial matte compared to the regular sunburst green Alpinist?
A little hard to see in the limited photos. I think the sunburst contributed a lot to the charm of the original green version.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I love being a grown-ass man with a big boy job so I can choose to spend money as I see fit while not letting others who are not as willing to do so diminish me for my choices. That said, the only time I would ever use a compass bezel is to realign it.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

This thread is going to have more posts in 24 hours than any of those Submariner homage threads.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

That's a nice looking watch. My advice: let it go, check f29 in a few months when people who impulse-bought them are flipping them for $400 (and disappointed that being "LE" won't bring more).

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Not a fan of blue. Would of snatched one up in a second of it was black.


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

fenil123 said:


> I am sure many, i won't be selling mine but curious to know the resale price.


same here. i'm sure there will be some greedy people asking $1k



LosAngelesTimer said:


> I'm thinking I parked my funds with the purchase. I can't imagine losing much money if I decide it's not for me.


They also offer a 7 day return policy



> Watch Returns
> 
> Watches in original, unworn condition may be returned within seven days of receipt for a full refund to the original payment method. All watches must be returned with all original packaging and paperwork. To initiate a return, simply email [email protected] and we will provide instructions.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

The loose compass bezel is why I will never own an Alpinist. I do love the color they chose here. Happy for the fans.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm in for one. I didn't see the email for an hour and a half and was surprised they were still available. I've always liked the idea/size of the Alpinist, but could never get into the gold/green/polish look. Price seems a little high, but that's where we are. I think the blue will be desirable if we don't want to keep them.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> UNLESS seiko releases a non-le version at Basel


D'oh!


----------



## Reynolds19 (Feb 17, 2019)

It doesn't have gold hour markers like the green Alpinist. Which is a shame.

For the money, you could get any Cocktail Time of your choice or a Sumo if you really wanted the 6R15 movement.
You could even get a Hamilton with an ETA movement which is a little more refined.
Of course, you can still buy the original green Alpinist and it would actually cost less.

Very clever timing though to bring out the blue Alpinist LE after learning the discontinued green Alpinist has so many fans!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DrGonzo said:


> That's a nice looking watch. My advice: let it go, check f29 in a few months when people who impulse-bought them are flipping them for $400 (and disappointed that being "LE" won't bring more).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Doubtful , unless a non-le version is released.

Too much pent up demand for a non-green Alpinist for it to sell for less than the standard green version which is $450-550 depending on seller these days.

This isn't a new LE save the pandas turtle we are talking about.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Reynolds19 said:


> It doesn't have gold hour markers like the green Alpinist. Which is a shame.
> 
> For the money, you could get any Cocktail Time of your choice or a Sumo if you really wanted the 6R15 movement.
> You could even get a Hamilton with an ETA movement which is a little more refined.
> ...


You could also buy a nice BMW instead of a Patek Phillipe or get a million watches instead of getting married, what's your point?


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

I just checked the website and it's currently sold out. Or waitlist to be precise


----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

...and looks like I got in just under the wire.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

iTreelex said:


> I just checked the website and it's currently sold out. Or waitlist to be precise


Wait for what? I guess their initial allocation wasn't the total 1959

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

The article does mention this:

"The HODINKEE Shop is the only retailer to be offering this exciting new release *other than Seiko themselves*, and we don't expect our limited supply to last long."

I suppose that means a release from Seiko is possible. Maybe a non-limited release without the LE markings on the caseback.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeesh that's steep... but about on par with what they've done with their pricing lately.

I wouldn't pay more than around $450 for a NOS Alpinist these days. Amazon is not a good barometer for pricing on discontinued SARBs anymore... not since the discounted direct from Amazon supply dried up.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

appleb said:


> The article does mention this:
> 
> "The HODINKEE Shop is the only retailer to be offering this exciting new release *other than Seiko themselves*, and we don't expect our limited supply to last long."
> 
> I suppose that means a release from Seiko is possible. Maybe a non-limited release without the LE markings on the caseback.


Hopefully with another sunburst type dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> D'oh!


I do think that is real risk here but I went in anyway.

I have to check it out in person. I'm also glad it isn't sunburst. Hoping the blue is closer to the DARK BLUE of the Bumo & SKX009 models.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Dont worry, you'll be able to find one on ebay for $1000.00 shortly. No doubt.



LosAngelesTimer said:


> That's some BS right there. Dropped and sold out before most people outside of the eastern time zone had a shot at buying one.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

So Seiko themselves will be the only other retailer? Does that mean Seiko boutiques?


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

Terry Lennox said:


> So Seiko themselves will be the only other retailer? Does that mean Seiko boutiques?


With such a finite amount i doubt it. Probably online only? I got one, and I'm in CA as well. If I dont like it, you're welcome to have it, if you didnt get one.


----------



## SeikoPsycho2 (May 9, 2009)

I've been on the fence about an Alpinist for quite sometime. I just wasn't sure about the gold hands + markers. I also favor blue dials and from the one photo it appears to be a sunburst dial. I think I just fell of the fence and the wagon.........lol Looks like I may be parting with a couple watches to help fund one.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

absoluteczech said:


> With such a finite amount i doubt it. Probably online only? I got one, and I'm in CA as well. If I dont like it, you're welcome to have it, if you didnt get one.


California here, too. Maybe we should have the world's lamest/most exclusive GTG for owners of the blue Hodinkee Alpinist in the parking lot of an In'n'Out.


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> California here, too. Maybe we should have the world's lamest/most exclusive GTG for owners of the blue Hodinkee Alpinist in the parking lot of an In'n'Out.


LOL!!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, I dislike the green dialed version, but this blue calls my name. If they open it for more orders, Im buying one for sure.


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> Well, I dislike the green dialed version, but this blue calls my name. *Im buying one used for $1000*.


;-)


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Man, I just missed out. Took too long deciding if it was worth it


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Nope. I wouldnt go that far. Better watches for $1000.00 I'd rather buy.



absoluteczech said:


> ;-)


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

honestly, I couldn't disagree more. it is a cult classic. It is ACTUALLY limited to a number, and the international market never even got a shot at this. The secondary demand from int. buyers alone will boost it.

TBH im actually surprised there's a bit of hate? I think this is an absolute slam dunk. Perhaps old time seiko fans just upset about the new prices of 6r movements, which is indeed understandable...



DrGonzo said:


> That's a nice looking watch. My advice: let it go, check f29 in a few months when people who impulse-bought them are flipping them for $400 (and disappointed that being "LE" won't bring more).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> Nope. I wouldnt go that far. Better watches for $1000.00 I'd rather buy.


Sinn 556 blue would be my pick.....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

dbl post


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> Well, I dislike the green dialed version, but this blue calls my name. *Im buying one used for $1000*.





absoluteczech said:


> ;-)


lol I managed to get 2. Not sure if it's a keeper ;-)


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

iTreelex said:


> lol I managed to get 2. Not sure if it's a keeper ;-)


Well, damn you. LOL


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Wait for what? I guess their initial allocation wasn't the total 1959
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


after the first string of watches sold out, My friend put in "quantity 500" to see what would happen at checkout and it automatically changed it to 247. So there were at least 247 in the second release at approximately 12:10pm eastern time. He only bought one obviously.

My guess is Hodinkee staggered their batches. maybe released one at 11 and another batch at noon. Maybe one more to come?


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

adashu said:


> after the first string of watches sold out, My friend put in "quantity 500" to see what would happen at checkout and it automatically changed it to 247. So there were at least 247 in the second release at approximately 12:10pm eastern time. He only bought one obviously.
> 
> My guess is Hodinkee staggered their batches. maybe released one at 11 and another batch at noon.


That would seem fair, because west coast was barely waking up when they went live


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

HA! someone already posted it on ebay, I did a search just to see, and sure enough

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Seiko-...h=item1a770316e9:g:fDMAAOSwd5xcdXh4:rk:1:pf:1

edit* second one popped up at 995
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Seiko-...h=item4d8dedb8b1:g:CoYAAOSwoP9cdYlG:rk:2:pf:1


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks like someone took my number and jumped on the bandwagon early! HAHA!!!



absoluteczech said:


> HA! someone already posted it on ebay, I did a search just to see, and sure enough
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Seiko-...h=item1a770316e9:g:fDMAAOSwd5xcdXh4:rk:1:pf:1
> 
> ...


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

If it sells for 1k, I'm selling mine then. I dont _need_ it THAT bad


----------



## Stopsign32v (Oct 6, 2018)

absoluteczech said:


> HA! someone already posted it on ebay, I did a search just to see, and sure enough
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Seiko-...h=item1a770316e9:g:fDMAAOSwd5xcdXh4:rk:1:pf:1
> 
> ...


What a steal!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

absoluteczech said:


> HA! someone already posted it on ebay, I did a search just to see, and sure enough
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Seiko-...h=item1a770316e9:g:fDMAAOSwd5xcdXh4:rk:1:pf:1
> 
> ...


Hah must be trolling Bc of all the resale talk in this thread &#55357;&#56877;&#55358;&#56611;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Should be against the rules to post for sale something you don't have in hand 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

N.Caffrey said:


> Hah must be trolling Bc of all the resale talk in this thread ������


It was bound to happen.. I think any LE that hodinkee has sold always sells out on day 1 and then gets resold for markup


----------



## 93 Honda Civic (Nov 13, 2018)

U-G-L-Y


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

93 Honda Civic said:


> U-G-L-Y
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ladies and gentlemen a 93 Honda Civic has spoken.

We can now close the thread; sucks to see everyone get burned with a alpinist deemed ugly by a 93 Honda Civic. Resale values should plummet.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Great, its not even in hand yet and entities are trying to make money on it... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

For me, personally, this one looks much better than green dial version


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Friday said:


> For me, personally, this one looks much better than green dial version


Agreed! I hope seiko stops with these sunburst dials


----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

Does anyone make curved end rubber straps for the Alpinist?


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Friday said:


> For me, personally, this one looks much better than green dial version


Agreed, mostly because the gold is gone


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cduff406 said:


> Does anyone make curved end rubber straps for the Alpinist?


Judging by Ginault bracelets fitting the Alpinist, any rubber straps that fit a rolex sub case should work on an alpinist

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

cduff406 said:


> Does anyone make curved end rubber straps for the Alpinist?


I don't think I've seen one. I know Strapcode makes bracelets for it though.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

It is probably good that I actually sat at my desk and reviewed all those records and wrote a letter this morning before coming here and finding this thread.

A BLUE ALPINIST!

But, it seems to have a matte dial. If the bezel and case sides are polished, that's going to look a little odd, I think. I mean, if you're not going to have a sunburst dial, you at least need a glossy dial on the Alpinist, IMO. The whole point is that it's kind of a blingy field watch. If I want understated, I can just get a Khaki Field or a G10 or a Marathon and be done with it.

I would have passed on it. Even at $450.

OK, that said, and I don't mean to denigrate the new release, it is nice and a blue version is overdue. But I don't care about limited editions and US market only, yada, yada, yada. And yeah, it's a bit pricey, but prices go up and, yes, it is a "Special" or "Limited" edition.

I picked up a -017 a month or so ago and I am still trying to work out how I feel about it. In the abstract, the green and gold is very pretty. Put in stainless steel case, and then put on my wrist, well, then it's tough to make it work with 95% of my wardrobe. I have one sport coat with which it is absolutely killer, and a few winter sweaters with which it plays well. With everything else... Let's just say it's a _challenging _watch. This blue one will definitely be less so, and I think those that bought it are going to LOVE it.

To those who like it and got one, great! I'll be really interested to see how it looks on a bracelet or a light gray nato.


----------



## 93 Honda Civic (Nov 13, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> Ladies and gentlemen a 93 Honda Civic has spoken.
> 
> We can now close the thread; sucks to see everyone get burned with a alpinist deemed ugly by a 93 Honda Civic. Resale values should plummet.


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cduff406 said:


> Does anyone make curved end rubber straps for the Alpinist?


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4868501&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolcicada (Nov 17, 2012)

Have not purchased a watch in years and bought it within minutes of seeing the post. Love SEIKO... the Cocktail Time (SARB065) was my first real watch and I use a SBCA001 as my daily. This watch, ugh! Perfect size and amazing colours...at this fantastic price and LIMITED? NO BRAINER!

Any one know the best bracelet for this? There are so many to choose from on strapcode with differences that are unclear.


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> Well, damn you. LOL


I'll be sure to save one for you if you want it


----------



## Eggpeegee (Feb 26, 2019)

I bought a green one at the discontinue. Ended up loving it and have a few straps - currently on a Strapcode gold/silver jubilee bracelet. Looks great. 
Always thought blue would be good and now I have one coming. Damn fine. And an LE to boot - which keeps supply down and prices (probably) up. But i don’t care about future prices coz I’ll be keeping it, coz I’m a convert. So much a convert I registered to post. 
Those who miss Hodinkee should keep searching Seiko because they apparently will have some of the 1959...


----------



## Seilu (Apr 8, 2013)

adashu said:


> honestly, I couldn't disagree more. it is a cult classic. It is ACTUALLY limited to a number, and the international market never even got a shot at this. The secondary demand from int. buyers alone will boost it.
> 
> TBH im actually surprised there's a bit of hate? I think this is an absolute slam dunk. Perhaps old time seiko fans just upset about the new prices of 6r movements, which is indeed understandable...
> 
> ...


It's cause they A) couldn't afford it (it's only $600 wtf), B) They missed out and are trying to downplay it, C) they genuinely don't like the watch.


----------



## Eggpeegee (Feb 26, 2019)

Coolcicada said:


> Have not purchased a watch in years and bought it within minutes of seeing the post. Love SEIKO... the Cocktail Time (SARB065) was my first real watch and I use a SBCA001 as my daily. This watch, ugh! Perfect size and amazing colours...at this fantastic price and LIMITED? NO BRAINER!
> 
> Any one know the best bracelet for this? There are so many to choose from on strapcode with differences that are unclear.


The strapcode chrome/gold jubilee from Long Island Watches works great on my green one. It's SO solid. See my IG for a pic. I might go for jubilee for this one. If you want proper details I can post. Really happy I got one. And LE as well - magic.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

themattador24 said:


> Is the dial matte compared to the regular sunburst green Alpinist?
> A little hard to see in the limited photos. I think the sunburst contributed a lot to the charm of the original green version.


Oh man, this would be sweet. Even sweeter would be the "blue hole effect," like they did with the SPB083


----------



## rondeaux (Jul 9, 2015)

I almost had one, twice. First time, it got removed from my cart after about 5 minutes while I was trying to tell myself it wasn't an impulse buy. Checked the site again 30 minutes later and saw it was available. I got all the way through, entered my CC info, and it said sold out when I clicked to complete the order. Not dying to have one of these but it's a bit of a bummer to get all the way through the process just to be told its sold out. I'm surprised Hodinkee doesn't put a timer on LE items in the shopping cart to prevent this kind of confusion.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

rondeaux said:


> I almost had one, twice. First time, it got removed from my cart after about 5 minutes while I was trying to tell myself it wasn't an impulse buy. Checked the site again 30 minutes later and saw it was available. I got all the way through, entered my CC info, and it said sold out when I clicked to complete the order. Not dying to have one of these but it's a bit of a bummer to get all the way through the process just to be told its sold out. I'm surprised Hodinkee doesn't put a timer on LE items in the shopping cart to prevent this kind of confusion.


Not sure how much of the stock Hodinkee got, but they said Seiko will be selling as well. There's hope.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

I simply cannot fathom how so many people could find $600 too pricey in 2019 for a 6R Seiko, especially one that has been desired for so long. The 017 sells for 500+ these days, new. Methinks complaining about the price is like complaining about how cars used to cost $10k new. The day of the $300 6R Seiko is long gone, and honestly I think Seiko is right to move it up market. The quality of the 6R SARB line has ALWAYS been far higher than their price tags suggest.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

jmai said:


> I simply cannot fathom how so many people could find $600 too pricey in 2019 for a 6R Seiko, especially one that has been desired for so long. The 017 sells for 500+ these days, new. Methinks complaining about the price is like complaining about how cars used to cost $10k new. The day of the $300 6R Seiko is long gone, and honestly I think Seiko is right to move it up market. The quality of the 6R SARB line has ALWAYS been far higher than their price tags suggest.


It hardly matters. They sold every one that was available in a few hours and likely could've sold twice that amount.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> It hardly matters. They sold every one that was available in a few hours and likely could've sold twice that amount.


Twice that amount and at twice the price I would wager even. A thing is worth what people are willing to pay - and if Seiko ever wants to really shed their budget image, they are right, from a business standpoint, to move their lines upmarket. And wasn't the original Alpinist MSRP'd at 500 as well? I think people are just so used to paying far less than retail for Seikos.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I won’t be buying this one but I love the blue color. It’s a great watch, having owned a couple of Alpinists.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggpeegee (Feb 26, 2019)

jmai said:


> LosAngelesTimer said:
> 
> 
> > It hardly matters. They sold every one that was available in a few hours and likely could've sold twice that amount.
> ...


Agree. My 6Rs are so damn accurate for the money. 4Rs - not so much...

- So glad I missed out on the Hodinkee Hamilton Murph,
- So glad I missed out on the 1970s Minerva I sat through an hour auction for (today),
- I think it must have been written in the stars...


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

Damn, first the Hamilton Murph, and now this. There goes this month’s allowance. Was never sure I would like my green alpinist until I put a strapcode on it. Now love it. Different enough from all my divers that it’s a fun diversion. This blue one looks perfect for us alpinist lovers, and nothing wrong with the price as far as I’m concerned. Seems like every new issue attracts the price complainers as the supply gets sold out, so clearly the market has its own opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

sticky said:


> I love Seiko, blue and the Alpinist but $650 seems a bit on the rich side.


+1.
For the basic 6R15, it's only Hodinkee marketing that will/has made this sell at the puffed-up $600.
Hodinkee is leveraging its well crafted image as a purveyor of honest advise regarding watches! [I don't begrudge them that].

NYC Hodinkee store is coming.


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

As much as I loathe Hodinkee and everything they stand for, I grabbed one for myself. I contacted the Seiko Miami boutique to see if I could order from them but they weren't even aware that this model was released today. I was supposed to receive a callback but I haven't heard anything. The price is fair as far as MSRP goes, as of course Hodinkee wouldn't ever discount anything. Considering that the SARB017 sells for $400ish, it's a solid premium that I was willing to pay for the superb aesthetics of the blue dial. I just wish my money went directly to Seiko, but I guess I shouldn't complain as I will be getting what I wanted.


----------



## David L (Feb 18, 2019)

I thought for sure they would be around until the evening when I could think about it. Had I just not picked up a new SARB 033 yesterday I am sure I would have jumped on one earlier. Seeing that they sold that fast I should have bought 10. Maybe I can find one after a week or two marked up a little. For everyone that were not dragging their feet like me, enjoy it looks like a fun watch.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

so they made one for people too boring to rock green and gold. ok. it will sell well. plenty of unadventurous people out there. pump that SARB017 green and gold right into my veins!


----------



## dion.steve (Jan 26, 2019)

Man did I debate buying this. I already have the Sarb017. As soon as I got the email I went and it was still in stock. Ultimately I chose a Hamilton Murph (with limited edition box) over this one. Something tells me I might regret it but... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

dion.steve said:


> Man did I debate buying this. I already have the Sarb017. As soon as I got the email I went and it was still in stock. Ultimately I chose a Hamilton Murph (with limited edition box) over this one. Something tells me I might regret it but...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should have just bought it and decided later, you'll get your money back (and then some) on resale anyway if you decide it's not for you! That's my reasoning with these things anyway.


----------



## dion.steve (Jan 26, 2019)

BigBluefish said:


> It is probably good that I actually sat at my desk and reviewed all those records and wrote a letter this morning before coming here and finding this thread.
> 
> A BLUE ALPINIST!
> 
> ...


I have the same issue. Sadly the Strapcode with gold bracelet livens it up a bit but still.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

absoluteczech said:


> how many are ordered to be resold...


I'd say 98.9% of them.


----------



## dion.steve (Jan 26, 2019)

jmai said:


> You should have just bought it and decided later, you'll get your money back (and then some) on resale anyway if you decide it's not for you! That's my reasoning with these things anyway.


I bought the Murph and a BB58 this week. My pockets are currently empty. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

iTreelex said:


> I'll be sure to save one for you if you want it


I suppose there will be a "handling fee"?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

BigBluefish said:


> I picked up a -017 a month or so ago and I am still trying to work out how I feel about it. In the abstract, the green and gold is very pretty. Put in stainless steel case, and then put on my wrist, well, then it's tough to make it work with 95% of my wardrobe. I have one sport coat with which it is absolutely killer, and a few winter sweaters with which it plays well. With everything else... Let's just say it's a _challenging _watch. This blue one will definitely be less so, and I think those that bought it are going to LOVE it.
> 
> To those who like it and got one, great! I'll be really interested to see how it looks on a bracelet or a light gray nato.


Green dials actually pair pretty well with a number of outfit choices. I like my 017 on bracelet with a blue sweater, or a white tee and khakis. Think of complimentary colors and not so much matching.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Man, what a great release. I love my SARB017. I don't generally impulse buy things, so I doubt I would have. Still envious, though.


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

Eggpeegee said:


> Agree. My 6Rs are so damn accurate for the money. 4Rs - not so much...
> 
> - So glad I missed out on the Hodinkee Hamilton Murph,
> - So glad I missed out on the 1970s Minerva I sat through an hour auction for (today),
> - I think it must have been written in the stars...


agreed. My 6Rs, in particular the 6R Ds as of late, all have been at cosc specs at the very least, if not closer to rolex superlative/omega METAS. It is absurd. I think my frost monster is currently running at approximatly +2 sec per day.

I too just passed on a vintage breitling after staring at it on ebay for ages, now I know why...fate


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

mfaraday said:


> As much as I loathe Hodinkee and everything they stand for, I grabbed one for myself. I contacted the Seiko Miami boutique to see if I could order from them but they weren't even aware that this model was released today. I was supposed to receive a callback but I haven't heard anything. The price is fair as far as MSRP goes, as of course Hodinkee wouldn't ever discount anything. Considering that the SARB017 sells for $400ish, it's a solid premium that I was willing to pay for the superb aesthetics of the blue dial. I just wish my money went directly to Seiko, but I guess I shouldn't complain as I will be getting what I wanted.


interesting, that makes two boutiques (NYC and Miami) that had no idea this thing even debuted.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

For anyone looking for a bracelet:

https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/others/products/seiko-ss-bracelet-for-sarg005


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

For a LE, whatever I get the price...but 650 without a bracelet is annoying. Also, as someone else said, I thought it weird they went for a matte dial, but I am not against it. 
Looking at it compared to the sarb017, I feel like this should've been the standard version and the sarb017 the LE. The sarb017 looks like a limited run, unique and special piece. I guess we were lucky to all have a chance at grabbing it.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

What is it about Seikos? I already have the green Alpinist, but I had to get this one as well when I saw it. Just like I had to get both the SARB 033 (black) and 035 (white). Those are the only watches I have ever doubled up on in different colors. I guess I justify it by how great a value they are.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

dion.steve said:


> I bought the Murph and a BB58 this week. My pockets are currently empty. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You had a good week!


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

LCandela said:


> You had a good week!


No kidding. The BB58 is sweet.


----------



## lalcott (Sep 18, 2007)

You’ve got to hand it to HODINKEE—they could drop an LE made of fossilized dog turds and it would sell out. (Which is my way of saying I bought one.)


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> how many are ordered to be resold...


Many

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbruce (Oct 31, 2016)

What's funny is that this is beyond impulse buying. I hadn't even seen the watch (I assume because so many people were accessing Hodinkee's website it was taking the page forever to load pictures), but I bought it without knowing what it was exactly, how limited it was, or when I would get it. I was just getting ready to step out the door to take my dog for a walk so I just bought it and told myself I'd read about it later. I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

I don’t like Hodinkee, so I passed. Maybe if I see one on the used market I’ll get it.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It's a hodinkee exclusive sadly. Too bad 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

trip_67 said:


> I don't like Hodinkee, so I passed. Maybe if I see one on the used market I'll get it.


Will cost more used, and that likely will help perpetuate the cycle here.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lalcott (Sep 18, 2007)

Two already sold (as in the order confirmed on Hodinkee, watch not in hand) on eBay: $995, $1000.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

I think they might have priced it too low.


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

trip_67 said:


> I don't like Hodinkee, so I passed. Maybe if I see one on the used market I'll get it.





JLS36 said:


> It's a hodinkee exclusive sadly. Too bad
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Curious, why do you guys not like Hodinkee?


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

lalcott said:


> Two already sold (as in the order confirmed on Hodinkee, watch not in hand) on eBay: $995, $1000.


That's too tempting. If I can make a quick $400 I'm selling mine then!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

My pickups this month:

Farer Lander
Longines 1973
FC classics index
Lorier Hydra 
...and now this. 

I've got to give my wallet a rest!


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> My pickups this month:
> 
> Farer Lander
> Longines 1973
> ...


Same. My February was a Oris Big Crown Pointer date, Hamilton Intra-Matic, and A Tudor BB GMT and now this. My wife is going to divorce me.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

absoluteczech said:


> Same. My February was a Oris Big Crown Pointer date, Hamilton Intra-Matic, and A Tudor BB GMT and now this. My wife is going to divorce me.


All nice, with a special thumbs up on the Intra-Matic!


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

More than anything, I hope this shows Seiko the demand for this design.

Also, it shows how much better the watch looks on an upgraded strap. Night and day difference.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

AK2112 said:


> More than anything, I hope this shows Seiko the demand for this design.
> 
> Also, it shows how much better the watch looks on an upgraded strap. Night and day difference.


I was hoping for a hodinkee strap as part of the deal but that strap is branded seiko on the back.

But I agree much better than the OEM 017 strap. 
Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

There's one on eBay for $1600 buy it now. Some people have no absolutely no shame.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> I was hoping for a hodinkee strap as part of the deal but that strap is branded seiko on the back.
> 
> But I agree much better than the OEM 017 strap.
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It still might be a Hodinkee strap, but just branded Seiko.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Not everyone has $650 to just throw at a watch and maybe resell it in a few months. You’re fortunate if you do.

I think the green + gold is much more interesting and unique but the compass chapter ring was never appealing to me. I also don’t like chronographs either, as I won’t ever use these features and they crowd up the dial.

I thought this looks like a seiko SNK field/military watch with alpinist hands. No one will know it was possibly $650 and not $65. But it has a following and will likely maintain some value. No way will it be worth $1000 though.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> Not everyone has $650 to just throw at a watch and maybe resell it in a few months. You're fortunate if you do.
> 
> I think the green + gold is much more interesting and unique but the compass chapter ring was never appealing to me. I also don't like chronographs either, as I won't ever use these features and they crowd up the dial.
> 
> I thought this looks like a seiko SNK field/military watch with alpinist hands. No one will know it was possibly $650 and not $65. But it has a following and will likely maintain some value. No way will it be worth $1000 though.


You forgot to sign that, "Sincerely, Captain Grumpy Pants"


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

absoluteczech said:


> Same. My February was a Oris Big Crown Pointer date, Hamilton Intra-Matic, and A Tudor BB GMT and now this. My wife is going to divorce me.


Oh dear lord, if your wife divorces you, will you marry me??? We could swap watches. I only say that because the new Oris Big Crown Pointer is mouth-watering (I hate date windows, and I've always wanted an Oris), and the Intra-matic hits my horological G-spot. Mmmmmm!!!! I'm envious. Nice!


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

tim_herremans said:


> No way will it be worth $1000 though.


Except they are. Two flippers on eBay have already sold theirs for that much.

Economics - 1
You - 0


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> Not everyone has $650 to just throw at a watch and maybe resell it in a few months. You're fortunate if you do.


- credit cards open up a lot of doors if used responsibly. I never, ever use cash when buying online. 
- a limited edition Alpinist WILL sell immediately for what you paid or more, it's not even a question.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Dan T. said:


> Except they are. Two flippers on eBay have already sold theirs for that much.
> 
> Economics - 1
> You - 0


You'll always have a low percentage of extreme fools with way more cash than intelligence. That price won't hold. It's hype. Especially when 500 people are waiting to sell theirs after they receive it. And we haven't seen Seikos release.

It's a nice watch and anyone who's excited about it. I'm happy for you. Wear it and enjoy it. Of course. If you bought it to flip it.. well good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCrunch (Feb 20, 2019)

aaaand they are already being resold on ebay for ~$1.6k


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I was hoping for a hodinkee strap as part of the deal but that strap is branded seiko on the back.
> 
> But I agree much better than the OEM 017 strap.
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was looking at the strap hoping the same! It would raise the value proposition for me.



absoluteczech said:


> Same. My February was a Oris Big Crown Pointer date, Hamilton Intra-Matic, and A Tudor BB GMT and now this. My wife is going to divorce me.


If nothing else, you have great taste my friend!










Good heavens!


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

tim_herremans said:


> You'll always have a low percentage of extreme fools with way more cash than intelligence. That price won't hold. It's hype. Especially when 500 people are waiting to sell theirs after they receive it. And we haven't seen Seikos release.
> 
> It's a nice watch and anyone who's excited about it. I'm happy for you. Wear it and enjoy it. Of course. If you bought it to flip it.. well good luck.


I didn't buy one. While I like it, I'm not exactly sure what to think about it. If it gives me that "Oh hell yeah!" feeling, then I would have done it. Again, if the blue had the "blue hole effect" like the SPB083, then I absolutely would have bought it.

My bad; I thought you were speaking of its value at $1,000 at any point in time, not as a forward-looking average of sorts. Yeah, definitely some saturation once these things hit people's doors will cause it to come down. So I hear you there.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

MikeCrunch said:


> aaaand they are already being resold on ebay for ~$1.6k


Well they are asking 1.6-1.7k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

absoluteczech said:


> Curious, why do you guys not like Hodinkee?


My main issue is the same with worn and wound. Now, I don't blame them for wanting money I would likely do the same thing if I ran the site. But to pretend they do anything other then attempt to sell watches or products now is laughable. They can't maintain any objectivity, they act like journalists but the main priority is relationships with brands and selling stuff. The fact they review and introduce things seems disingenuous. Also the pump and dump with the limited editions is just annoying to me as well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The Ebay sellers Reminds me of the Halios Seaforth fiasco last year. Prices have just come down back to retail after 3 rounds of releases. And some variants are still commanding higher premiums. 

Who knows what the blue alpinist will do. But any color variant than green was a highly anticipated release (wish list) for Seiko fans for several years now. 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> My main issue is the same with worn and wound. Now, I don't blame them for wanting money I would likely do the same thing if I ran the site. But to pretend they do anything other then attempt to sell watches or products now is laughable. They can't maintain any objectivity, they act like journalists but the main priority is relationships with brands and selling stuff. The fact they review and introduce things seems disingenuous. Also the pump and dump with the limited editions is just annoying to me as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think the question is how do they provide sustainable value to the reader IF they dont find sustainable revenue sources.

They both do really polished articles, pictures, videos, and podcasts. I never feel like I'm being sold. They offer high quality watches and straps. I get that their opinions may be biased but so is most everyone on a Seiko thread. Do I really believe I will get truly independent thinking here? Yet I still browse the seiko threads and seek insight from you all.

I would like to know when they have been given freebies to do reviews and which brands are paid sponsors of the sites.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I agree that brand cheerleading on Hodinkee and Worn and Wound has gotten out of hand. I have no problem with these outlets making a buck but they should call it what it is - feature writing - their articles no longer qualify as reviews. I used to love Worn and Wound but their latest videos play like ads. 

There's a balance to be found - the best auto journalists, for example, have found it. Watch writing (I can't call it journalism with a straight face) has a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I agree that brand cheerleading on Hodinkee and Worn and Wound has gotten out of hand. I have no problem with these outlets making a buck but they should call it what it is - feature writing - these no longer qualify as reviews. I used to love Worn and Wound but their latest videos play like ads.
> 
> There's a balance to be found - the best auto journalists, for example, have found it. Watch writing (I can't call it journalism with a straight face) has a lot of catching up to do.


I'm asking here not be argumentative but to actually learn something.....

What is that balance? What does that look like?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

At least you get advertising and a good deal from Hodinkee! It's the private parties that buy from them, Then sell on Ebay for 100% profit, before they even get the watch! Then come bragging here. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Some of those on eBay have “ended”. Do you think they sold?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Currently there are 5 on Ebay that I can see.
Resellers with deluded high hopes...its a pitty that some WIS will pay it.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm asking here not be argumentative but to actually learn something.....
> 
> What is that balance? What does that look like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I wish I knew. I used to work in a field with similar pitfalls and the balance was never an easy one to strike.

The key is to never compromise your independence while creating an atmosphere where the manufacturer of a luxury good like a watch or car _needs you_ rather than it being the other way around. Right now, most watch writers feel they need to kiss the collective ass of watch manufacturers for access. If you know anything about journalism, that equation is (ass) backwards. I attribute this to the fact that most of these writers lack even the semblance of a journalism background. They got into watch writing because they had a passion for watches and never bothered to school themselves on journalistic ethics along the way.

I think the first step is to develop a powerful independent brand identity to tip the balance of power. Look at Doug DeMuro with cars - he's got millions of subscribers and says exactly what he wants, including saying a car is "junk" if he feels it is, yet car manufacturers and dealers fall all over themselves to get product to him for review. He's powerful enough that if a brand refuses access, which is what recently happened to him after he trashed the latest Honda Civic Type R, he can shrug it off because there's a line of manufacturers, dealers and the like waiting to hand him products to review. I'm sure even Honda will eventually realize that free publicity is worth a potentially negative outcome and rescind their ban.

This is a much tougher, longer road to building a brand - in this case, the ideal watch review site or whatever - but it's one where the destination is one of independence where manufacturers chase you down to review their products and let the chips fall where they may. W&W and Hodinkee, by compromising their journalistic ethics right out of the gate - if they ever had any to begin with - are now in a much tougher position, as watch manufacturers have already gotten used to the relationship where these supposed news outlets serve as defacto (unpaid) marketing departments.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

FJR1971 said:


> Some of those on eBay have "ended". Do you think they sold?


yeah, looks like there were some bites. hopefully, these secondary buyers are paying an opportunity premium so they can enjoy the watch, instead of another speculator planning to resell for $2,000


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> My main issue is the same with worn and wound. Now, I don't blame them for wanting money I would likely do the same thing if I ran the site. But to pretend they do anything other then attempt to sell watches or products now is laughable. They can't maintain any objectivity, they act like journalists but the main priority is relationships with brands and selling stuff. The fact they review and introduce things seems disingenuous. Also the pump and dump with the limited editions is just annoying to me as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hmmm I see it like any other place. Forums require sponsors etc in order to stay in business. I don't see it any different. If you listen to their podcasts they say who it's sponsored by. I've never felt compelled to buy something or being I'm "sold" anything by listening to them.

They are also professionals and I don't expect them even if they don't like something to be super critical about it. They professionals lists cons and things that may bother some.

Overall I think both places have done more good than bad so I can't complain about their existence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

FJR1971 said:


> Some of those on eBay have "ended". Do you think they sold?


I'll confess after seeing them (as I said earlier) selling for 1k I posted mine on eBay. A wus member messaged me asking if it was my post. We agreed to a much lower price and I ended my listing. So I made a small profit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSLow (Jul 26, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> But $650 is steep for a compass complication I'll never use.
> limited to 1,959 pieces and from hodinkee I think it'll sell out any minute.


That compass may come in handy when the zombie apocalypse is headed your way.


----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

LCandela said:


> I was looking at the strap hoping the same! It would raise the value proposition for me.
> 
> If nothing else, you have great taste my friend!
> 
> ...


And the cheap bastards won't even cover shipping! :-d


----------



## David L (Feb 18, 2019)

I would have bought one that was being resold but the resale prices are already past what I would spend. It is a stretch with the SARB 017s going for $430.00 right now to pay $1500.00 for a blue dial.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the question is how do they provide sustainable value to the reader IF they dont find sustainable revenue sources.
> 
> They both do really polished articles, pictures, videos, and podcasts. I never feel like I'm being sold. They offer high quality watches and straps. I get that their opinions may be biased but so is most everyone on a Seiko thread. Do I really believe I will get truly independent thinking here? Yet I still browse the seiko threads and seek insight from you all.
> 
> ...


I mean they broadcast themselves as journalists and make it appear their reviews are objective. That's clearly not the case. There is no comparison between forums and "journalists". They need to divest the reviews from the sales, even the grey Nato guys have noted the possibility of issues. Look at gearpatrol.com and the advertising they do for mkii. It's all the same strain. All in I think hodinkee and worn and wound are a net negative for the watch world consumer, but a great asset for producers.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

absoluteczech said:


> Hmmm I see it like any other place. Forums require sponsors etc in order to stay in business. I don't see it any different. If you listen to their podcasts they say who it's sponsored by. I've never felt compelled to buy something or being I'm "sold" anything by listening to them.
> 
> They are also professionals and I don't expect them even if they don't like something to be super critical about it. They professionals lists cons and things that may bother some.
> 
> ...


Forums aren't a comparison to what hodinkee is.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> I mean they broadcast themselves as journalists and make it appear their reviews are objective. That's clearly not the case. There is no comparison between forums and "journalists". They need to divest the reviews from the sales, even the grey Nato guys have noted the possibility of issues. Look at gearpatrol.com and the advertising they do for mkii. It's all the same strain. All in I think hodinkee and worn and wound are a net negative for the watch world consumer, but a great asset for producers.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The grey NATO guy who does all the automotive stuff.....I wonder if he hated a supercar he drove and wrote about it that way if he would be invited back the next year?

Even on forums and other social media people are being selected as influencers to advertise watches. They are just like you and me except they have financial gain to talk positively about a watch. I see it all over Instagram. This type of thing isn't going anywhere. With so many brands (and more every day) trying to get the attention of a divided customer base this is the way of the future.

In that scenario I prefer the professional reviewers. The little guys on forums have zero incentive to reveal that they were given a free watch but they want you to know how good it is for you to spend your money on it.

Anyway. Good talking watch journalism philosophy with you. Back to blue Alpinists and such!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMGoldie (Jan 30, 2019)

Good looking watch...crazy price.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Stop the madness!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LCandela said:


> Stop the madness!


There's a coupon $5 off!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

My bets are on Seiko releasing another alpinist but with a frost dial. They've used the frost dial on so many releases recently.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

The whole way this news traveled is fascinating. There are already YouTube videos and scalpers on Ebay. It really shows the power of Seiko's particular place in the "affordable enthusiast" part of the market. One email from Hodinkee this morning and it's like the hunger games out there.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

I would love it if they made a flat yellow Alpinist with white indices, and then black minute markers. I know they won't but that combo looks really good on Breitlings.


----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> There's a coupon $5 off!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


And free shipping. Don't forget the free shipping.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

The 017 has a great colorway going for it. This is double the price and NO LONGER JDM.

So:
-->Double the Price 
AND
-->No longer JDM (which probably means, amazingly subpar QC). 

Hard Pass


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh, but after asking a similar question in the Public Forum.....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-...-slightly-jacked-up-their-prices-4879167.html

Why isn't everyone else enamored w/ it?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> The 017 has a great colorway going for it. This is double the price and NO LONGER JDM.
> 
> So:
> -->Double the Price
> ...


But it says made in Japan on the caseback.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Quite fed up with this kind of game - change dial color, give it the name "limited edition", and mark up the price.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Super bummed I missed out. I have the 013/015/017. I was in the middle of purchasing the blue one but got called into a meeting at work. By the time I finished inputting my info, everything sold out. Kind of disappointed with Seiko on this one. I am going to Japan in March and in May..here is to hoping they release it again in Japan or something similar.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> The 017 has a great colorway going for it. This is double the price and NO LONGER JDM.
> 
> So:
> -->Double the Price
> ...


The 017 sells for $500 new these days, hardly double the price. If you're talking about what the 017 used to sell for, well, that was always below MSRP anyway. And Hodinkee rarely sells below MSRP. The market is simply catching up to what Seiko has always set the MSRP at. If it's not for you, it's not for you.


----------



## namaracken (Feb 10, 2019)

Glad to pick up one. I’ll be honest, I picked this up as a quick investment piece. Sold out in no time. Prices are double everywhere already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

jmai said:


> The 017 sells for $500 new these days, hardly double the price. If you're talking about what the 017 used to sell for, well, that was always below MSRP anyway. And Hodinkee rarely sells below MSRP. The market is simply catching up to what Seiko has always set the MSRP at. If it's not for you, it's not for you.


The 017 is discontinued these days.

Comparing the current day price is just selection bias.


----------



## namaracken (Feb 10, 2019)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> The 017 is discontinued these days.
> 
> Comparing the current day price is just selection bias.


Well pretty much the blue one is discontinued as well you can tell, sold out everywhere 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> The 017 is discontinued these days.
> 
> Comparing the current day price is just selection bias.


Comparing an old watch from a past market price vs a new watch at MSRP is selection bias.

If you're looking for an objective comparison, compare the actual MSRP's. MSRP of the 017: $452 converted from yen. Factor in inflation, a booming watch enthusiast community, LE, and a shifting market strategy, and you got your $150 increase. Saying it's double the cost is exaggeration for no particular sake or stake in anything meaningful. It's just a watch.


----------



## karthikrudrashiva13 (May 20, 2015)

I wanna grab one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

jmai said:


> Comparing an old watch from a past market price vs a new watch at MSRP is selection bias.
> 
> If you're looking for an objective comparison, compare the actual MSRP's. MSRP of the 017: $452 converted from yen. Factor in inflation, a booming watch enthusiast community, LE, and a shifting market strategy, and you got your $150 increase. Saying it's double the cost is exaggeration for no particular sake or stake in anything meaningful. It's just a watch.
> 
> View attachment 13930285


You can also throw in ~ $50 for the better strap.


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

Looks nice! Too bad I just got a Blue Seiko though.. also I still prefer a metal bracelet.. Hate how they made it US exclusive. Hopefully they make a black one and release at Basel.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The older Alpinist had a smoother 4S movement, which Seiko no longer makes and may have sold to Soprod, who made it as the A10 and now the M100.

Saw this one recently on watchrecon:


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

OMG that blue Alpinist. Wow.

I sill love my SARB017, although it's lost some of its sheen in my eyes because the compass mechanism broke. Not that I ever used it (ok, a few times as a timing bezel), but because part of the appeal is the aura of toughness. This is an adventure watch! Broken internal bezel says, "mmmm, maybe not so tough."

On the other hand, it keeps time spot on, unlike my other 6R15 watch, my SARB035. Luck of the draw, I guess. That makes me reluctant to buy another 017; I'd hate to replace one that keeps perfect time with one that doesn't.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Oh, but after asking a similar question in the Public Forum.....
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-...-slightly-jacked-up-their-prices-4879167.html
> 
> Why isn't everyone else enamored w/ it?


Oh I dont know bad taste?

Why doesn't everyone love the FORD F150.....the best selling vehicle in the USA for the past 30 years. Clearly loved by a lot of people but I know others that wouldn't touch it.

Love how you framed the question

"How interested would you be in Seiko if price point was less of a positive and to take it even further what if their positive attributes such as lume fell down a notch or two?"

Swap the name Seiko for anything else and see what the responses are? I sense a little bias here. 

And you're wondering why the difference of enthusiasm between a Seiko fan forum and a general public forum? Really? It's like asking the world at large how they feel about the 4th of July vs asking Americans. My suspicion is different responses will be found.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikrudrashiva13 (May 20, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 13928293
> View attachment 13928297
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet out high demand ....


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Sold out


----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

next target for me


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Like everything else Hodinkee, hilariously overpriced. But hey good luck to 'em as I expect to see 'em on sale a year from now for $850 - $1000.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not much difference in price









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SEARZ (Mar 16, 2015)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> valuewatchguy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm asking here not be argumentative but to actually learn something.....
> ...


Very, very well said. DeMuro is the gold standard in the new "internet armchair journalism" era we are in. Getting paid for hits on YouTube is different than getting paid by brands.

Regardless, we'd all be bored to death without Hodinkee, Time & Tide, etc. Take it for what it is and enjoy the shiny pictures and videos they work very hard to bring you - for free might I add.

The posturing and hate on this thread is hysterical.

I snagged the Blue Alpinist as soon as I saw it yesterday. Personally, I never understood the obsession with the model. But, I know a lot of people do. Yes, it came at the expense of 45 other watches I have my eye on. And, I deliberated for like 5 minutes. Then I pulled the trigger.

Anyone who doesn't think this is a no-brainer is delusional. Anyone who thinks $650 is too much because it doesn't come on a $15 OEM Seiko bracelet is even more delusional. Anyone who bought one with the intent to keep it is probably already on Strapcode deliberating over Oyster vs. Jubilee.

If I like it, I'll keep it and beat it to death. If I don't like it, you will surely find it FSOT on this forum in the coming weeks. And that's the way this hobby goes.

Thank you to Hodinkee and Seiko for crushing this one. Dare I say you added a little excitement to my day? You nailed it for the little guy.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Coolcicada said:


> Have not purchased a watch in years and bought it within minutes of seeing the post. Love SEIKO... the Cocktail Time (SARB065) was my first real watch and I use a SBCA001 as my daily. This watch, ugh! Perfect size and amazing colours...at this fantastic price and LIMITED? NO BRAINER!
> 
> Any one know the best bracelet for this? There are so many to choose from on strapcode with differences that are unclear.


Strapcode has an oyster for this watch. I would say this is the best bet


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

jmai said:


> Comparing an old watch from a past market price vs a new watch at MSRP is selection bias.
> 
> If you're looking for an objective comparison, compare the actual MSRP's. MSRP of the 017: $452 converted from yen. Factor in inflation, a booming watch enthusiast community, LE, and a shifting market strategy, and you got your $150 increase. Saying it's double the cost is exaggeration for no particular sake or stake in anything meaningful. It's just a watch.
> 
> View attachment 13930285


No one buys at MSRP ever.....

I bought mine somewhere around ~$320 if I recall and the 035 at $270.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> No one buys at MSRP ever.....
> 
> I bought mine somewhere around ~$320 if I recall and the 035 at $270.


Lol then people bought it after the discontinuation for $450 are suckers! We are all suckers for letting Seiko raising the price of 6r yet still keep buying them. I paid $300-ish for the 017 yet I'm still happy I got the blue at $600.


----------



## lalcott (Sep 18, 2007)

SEARZ said:


> Very, very well said. DeMuro is the gold standard in the new "internet armchair journalism" era we are in. Getting paid for hits on YouTube is different then getting paid by brands.
> 
> Regardless, we'd all be bored to death without Hodinkee, Time & Tide, etc. Take it for what it is and enjoy the shiny pictures and videos they work very hard to bring you - for free might I add.
> 
> ...


Your response is perfection--you nailed each and every point.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

ffnc1020 said:


> Lol then people bought it after the discontinuation for $450 are suckers! We are all suckers for letting Seiko raising the price of 6r yet still keep buying them. I paid $300-ish for the 017 yet I'm still happy I got the blue at $600.


Emotions are not an arguement.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Went back and read Hodinkee’s description...

The HODINKEE Shop is the only retailer to be offering this exciting new release other than Seiko themselves, and we don't expect our limited supply to last long.


“Other than Seiko themselves” 

I’m thinking we see a non numbered release of the same watch. I can’t see that being less than $495.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

FJR1971 said:


> Went back and read Hodinkee's description...
> 
> The HODINKEE Shop is the only retailer to be offering this exciting new release other than Seiko themselves, and we don't expect our limited supply to last long.
> 
> ...


Then cheaper on the grey market


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

FJR1971 said:


> Went back and read Hodinkee's description...
> 
> The HODINKEE Shop is the only retailer to be offering this exciting new release other than Seiko themselves, and we don't expect our limited supply to last long.
> 
> ...


I take that as Seiko and Hodinkee split the 1956 pieces.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SEARZ (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Lalcott - Us Upstate NY guys know how to tell it like it is. : )


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Up state New York is only good for one thing 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> The 017 has a great colorway going for it. This is double the price and NO LONGER JDM.
> 
> So:
> -->Double the Price
> ...


It IS still JDM.

They just use different part numbers for watches that are sold officially by Seiko in the US Market (i.e. not non-AD grey imports), and watches intended for sale in the JDM market.

_Proof? Or maybe an example?_

The *SPB053* and *SBDC053* are the SAME WATCH.

Marc at Long Island proved this already:





Similar was proven for the SPB051 and SBDC051 (identical), SPB079 and SBDC063 (identical), SARY075 and SRPB43 (identical).

The "SPB" nomenclature shows only that the watch is a *Japanese model, marketed outside of Japan*, NOT where it's manufactured.

Similar is done for the "reissues", which carry SBDX prefix for Japanese market models, and SLA for US market models. IDENTICAL otherwise.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Now that this sold in seconds I predict a few dozen more limited edition Alpinists. 

Seiko boys playing with hex codes, pressing print on their one and only innovation tool, namely the printer and milking this cow


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

josayeee said:


> Super bummed I missed out. I have the 013/015/017. I was in the middle of purchasing the blue one but got called into a meeting at work. By the time I finished inputting my info, everything sold out. Kind of disappointed with Seiko on this one. I am going to Japan in March and in May..here is to hoping they release it again in Japan or something similar.
> 
> View attachment 13930233


Of all the people who managed to obtain the blue Alpinist, josayeee - you're the ONE guy who I think, from what I've read so far, actually deserves to have it. It's a shame people like yourself didn't get to pull the trigger, but the "flipper vultures" got some copies. I'm sure you would have cherished it. What a shame. Hopefully karma brings one to you at a price you agree is fair...


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Impulse said:


> It IS still JDM.
> 
> They just use different part numbers for watches that are sold officially by Seiko in the US Market (i.e. not non-AD grey imports).
> 
> ...


true, "low end" is all made in china. no strict laws regarding "made in japan", similar to "made in germany" labels


----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone heard anything about when they expect to start shipping?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> No one buys at MSRP ever.....


Except when they do... especially for hot, niche items.

At the mid range you got Sinn models that are perpetually sold out on WatchBuys, who mark up Sinns well above the European prices. Used prices on eBay for 104's and 556's are very near MSRP as well. At the high end you got Rolex sports models that regularly sell for over MSRP. And now you have Seiko, whose blue Alpinist sold out at MSRP within an hour, and whose old "discontinued" 017's (production dates on shipping 017's are still from late 2018) are still being sold at their original MSRP. It's awesome that you were able to get yours for when it was readily available under MSRP, but the market has shifted, and Seiko's new marketing strategy seems to be working in raising their status and worth out of the budget realm, at least in the minds of the watch community.

Companies set MSRPs, and the market will pay what the market thinks it's worth, and dealers will adjust accordingly. Seiko has always had the MSRP for the Alpinists in the mid 4-500s, the market has simply learned that it is actually worth that much, and is now actually willing to pay it.


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

No thanks. The Green is awesome, but this blue? No.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seikogi said:


> true, "low end" is all made in china. no strict laws regarding "made in japan", similar to "made in germany" labels


Since when do laws mean anything, not the last 50 years anyway.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Since when do laws mean anything, not the last 50 years anyway.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


hmm, good philosophical question. I am a pessimist myself.


----------



## rhyno590 (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought it immediately. This one was a no-brainer. If I like it -- score. I end up with a reasonably priced "limited edition" seiko. If I don't, I can likely sell it for a couple hundred bucks over what I paid.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

1st real world shot.....looks great









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Having read only a few pages of this thread I'm very surprised that people think this watch is over priced. While the Alpinist's never really did anything for me, a numbered, limited edition of such a beloved watch with a 6R15 for $600 doesn't sound that bad to me. 

The Transocean has a 6R15 and is $1000+, the Shogun is $900ish, the SBDC051 and 053 are $800 and $700 respectively, the SBDC061 on rubber is listed at $710 and is $820 on a bracelet. I understand there there are other differences (sapphire crystals, titanium cases, etc) but my point is, I think the idea of a $300 SARB is gone.

edit: Turns out this does have sapphire which only further emphasizes my point.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> I understand there there are other differences (sapphire crystals, titanium cases, etc) but my point is, I think the idea of a $300 SARB is gone.


I 100% agree with you, but would like to point out this has sapphire.


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

smkader said:


> I 100% agree with you, but would like to point out this has sapphire.


So does the sarb017. What's your point?
EDIT:
I thought it was being compared to 017, but it's actually to 62mas modernizations, sorry.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> So does the sarb017. What's your point?


My point is right in the quote. He's saying the other watches have sapphire crystals, implying this one doesn't, when it does.


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Yeah, I didn't notice that at first and thought it was compared to 017. My mistake, sorry.


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

For about 30 seconds yesterday morning, I had a shopping bag on the Hodinkee site with the SPB098 in it. I thought about it for about 10 seconds..."blue dial that isn't even as nice as the green", "$600 vs $475", and "man, I don't want to give Hodinkee a cent." So I deleted the cart and went about my business. 

Later in the day I saw a number of FB posts, youtube videos from people I follow, and various mentions here and there, so I went back to look and it was sold out. Since I use Ehbay a lot, I looked there and lo and behold there were half a dozen trending from 800-2500 USD.

My thoughts and conclusions are these. I'm an affordable watch guy and new to the hobby of collecting them, so an Alpinist is actually one of my grail watches, and I've not pulled the trigger only because I've recently purchased a number of bronze and I need to stop spending for awhile. But I think the SARB017 will show up in my collection pretty soon. $600 is obviously not too high a price to pay generally because it sold quickly and is now likely to be 800-900 realistically before shooting up. But it rarity and its only "meh" appearance don't make it more attractive to me (and I'm in the new or naive place in my life where I don't purchase a watch, nor treat it with kid gloves to retain resale value). Worth to me is an individual interpretation, and highly contextual for the buyer, and since Seiko does make good product, I hope those who get the SPB098 (and aren't just flipping it for a 50% return) get some joy and good conversation and memories from it. 

I feel like the SPB085 Presage Urushi Byakudan-nuri Limited Editionis a much more desirable watch, and certainly I would pay $2500 if I could readily afford it to own such a piece. It is distinctive, unique, has some extra effort and craftsmanship to it, and those things justify an exceptional cost. 

Not a complaint, but just a whinge about missed opportunity with Seiko in general. I feel like the chances to get cool, unique, and desirable watches from Seiko at a reasonable rate are going to be rare for a person like me. Not gone, as I actually feel like the 2nd gen monsters I got at 300-400 USD a piece were decent considering being discontinued, and that my root beer bottle cap is different enough to be fun to wear and keep for a long time. And Seiko 5's may be the collection I scour for notable timepieces from the brand, but I don't think they'll carry the cult following of the monsters, turtles, tunas, alpinists, etc. For those collectors in that next range of willing spend, I think the new monsters, and Prospex (Save the Oceans, Street Collection) models may continue to carry some collectible value. Instead, I may do more SKX purchases and mods, and hope that some particular Seiko 5 becomes a darling of the modding community (the SNK seems almost there).

Edit: Missed a )


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

All the side stories still don't take away from this damn near perfect seiko I wish I owned. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## David L (Feb 18, 2019)

Clearly $600.00 is not overpriced, they could have sold 3X as many at that price or sold them for $800.00 and they would have sold out just the same. Some might have bought a Seiko SARB033 for $300.00 back in the day but they are discontinued and now sell for $450~$500.00 new and the choice closest to that now is a SARX035 with 6R15 movement for $750.00 with dumbed down hands or the SARX057 with 6R15 movement for $1000.00 in Ti with the plain text Presage Automatic. The SARX are 40.8mm so some will like that and others will not. My guess is that Seiko did not just make this new 39.5mm case size for the Hodinkee LE run only but more are on the way and the updated pricing is coming with them.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> 1st real world shot.....looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fake. Or, somebody is using software-created faux bokeh, or something. Or maybe the lighting seems off... Strange. And, for my taste, just a weeeeeeeeeeee bit too big on that wrist, as in, maybe less than 2mm too big. So, not a huge deal, but I like to see more of the strap "on the top of the arm" than that. Or maybe the camera lens is playing tricks. Ask him to give you a Hodinkee trademark "hand in the jeans pocket shot." ;-)


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I don’t think the made a new case at all. It looks identical to the sarb017 case. That measurement of 39.5 is probably took near the crown guard.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dan T. said:


> That looks fake. Or, somebody is using software-created faux bokeh, or something. Or maybe the lighting seems off... Strange. And, for my taste, just a weeeeeeeeeeee bit too big on that wrist, as in, maybe less than 2mm too big. So, not a huge deal, but I like to see more of the strap "on the top of the arm" than that. Or maybe the camera lens is playing tricks. Ask him to give you a Hodinkee trademark "hand in the jeans pocket shot." ;-)


He's just a good photog with some killer watches. I think that is his trademark shot. Judging from some others.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Just got an email from Hodinkee. Warehouse backlog from the overwhelming response. Mine’s shipping in 2-3 business days to my office. I’m close to their warehouse so it’s usually only 2 days in the mail. Unfortunately I may be out on paternity leave and it will sit at my desk for a while. Gonna put it on a Crown & Buckle stone gray Caravan Tudor-style strap.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Zany4 said:


> Just got an email from Hodinkee. Warehouse backlog from the overwhelming response. Mine's shipping in 2-3 business days to my office. I'm close to their warehouse so it's usually only 2 days in the mail. Unfortunately I may be out on paternity leave and it will sit at my desk for a while. Gonna put it on a Crown & Buckle stone gray Caravan Tudor-style strap.


Saw the email as well.
It seems may people from other countries also successfully placed the order. But it says on the website that they will not ship this internationally. I wonder if Hodinkee will honor their orders.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> Saw the email as well.
> It seems may people from other countries also successfully placed the order. But it says on the website that they will not ship this internationally. I wonder if Hodinkee will honor their orders.


I suppose if they use a forwarding service

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> He's just a good photog with some killer watches. I think that is his trademark shot. Judging from some others.


Ah, I see. Well, "good photographer" is in the eye of the beholder. I shoot a lot of birds, and the only time I want bokeh like that is if my background is junky and I want to 'remove' it. His DOF is a little _too deep_ for my taste, but again, eye of the beholder and all...

I think it's crazy how fast he got his. Do they have a brick & mortar shop where he could pick it up or something?


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Zany4 said:


> Unfortunately I may be out on paternity leave and it will sit at my desk for a while.


That's easy, bruv&#8230;

"We're out of diapers. And I need formula. Can you run out to get some?"
"No problem, sweetheart..." (grabs badge for work door entry)
<stops by work to pick up watch... wastes a ton of time in parking lot opening it up, trying it on, taking wristies, etc.>
"Where were you? The baby is developing a rash!"
"Oh, I had to stop by work to pick up a watch."
"You bought another watch? We're on a very tight budget!"
"It's a blue Alpinist, though. Only 1,959 were made. I got number 622! Check it out!"
<she looks at the wrist unimpressed and with growing irritation>
"Well, you need to rethink your priorities!"
"I think I already have!"

LOL


----------



## cbruce (Oct 31, 2016)

There’s another photo of one on the Gram. Can’t figure out how to post pics here. Just search for SPB089.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

smkader said:


> I 100% agree with you, but would like to point out this has sapphire.


Ah, my mistake. Hodinkee didn't list the crystal as sapphire in the specs and the case back doesn't indicate it the way my SRP077 does so I assumed it was Hardlex. Having gone back and reread the article, you are correct, it does have sapphire. Though, that only further emphasizes my point that this isn't particularly over priced and actually offers decent value among Seiko's current 6R15/sapphire offerings as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Dan T. said:


> Ah, I see. Well, "good photographer" is in the eye of the beholder. I shoot a lot of birds, and the only time I want bokeh like that is if my background is junky and I want to 'remove' it. His DOF is a little _too deep_ for my taste, but again, eye of the beholder and all...
> 
> I think it's crazy how fast he got his. Do they have a brick & mortar shop where he could pick it up or something?


I'd almost bet he knows someone. I ordered mine in the first few minutes it was up and just got an email that it'll SHIP in 2-3 business days.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dan T. said:


> Ah, I see. Well, "good photographer" is in the eye of the beholder. I shoot a lot of birds, and the only time I want bokeh like that is if my background is junky and I want to 'remove' it. His DOF is a little _too deep_ for my taste, but again, eye of the beholder and all...
> 
> I think it's crazy how fast he got his. Do they have a brick & mortar shop where he could pick it up or something?


He mentioned that he's cousins with one of the hodinkee people.......Ben....presumably Ben Clymer the founder of Hodinkee

To my amateur eye the pics look great. Not sure if watch photography and bird photography techniques differ. I just like pretty pics.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## themattador24 (Sep 10, 2018)

Dang, it is a sunburst dial and not matte after all.
You can see in the newer Instagram photos. Searched SPB089 like cbruce said.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dan T. said:


> Zany4 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I may be out on paternity leave and it will sit at my desk for a while.
> ...


Ha! Great minds think alike. Unfortunately I have a typical NJ 30 minute drive to the office. I drive fast tho.

Another note, Hodinkee did say they will honor international orders but they have to ship to a US address. People gon' get creative. I think they were contacting international buyers individually according to a tweet I saw.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Two pics off an eBay post. It's definitely sunburst, it actually looks great!


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

It's very possible to have gotten it as soon as this morning, I placed my order within the first few minutes yesterday and paid for 2 day shipping - current shipping status shows it will deliver tomorrow. If I had sprung for next day delivery I would have already had it.


----------



## lalcott (Sep 18, 2007)

LCandela said:


> Two pics off an eBay post. It's definitely sunburst, it actually looks great!


Shoot, looking at these pictures, if it's 
just as sparkly as the green one I unloaded, mine may have a short stay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfarside (Feb 21, 2019)

Perhaps it's an unpopular opinion, but I like the look of the matte blue shown on the listing over the blue sunburst. The gloss and sunburst don't appeal to me so much.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Sunburst dial? Pfffft. Ruined it. The matte blue was the killer look, the sunburst coke-can effect just looks gaudy.

Also it's really misleading (fraudulent?) to sell a watch with that metallic dark sunburst dial using those matte-sky-light-blue photos.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I also would've preferred matte blue. Mine may have a short stay when it arrives.


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

How come every time this happens they are shocked by the overwhelming response? Hopefully there is a general release of the Alpinist in different colours. 

Pic in first post definitely looks matte, surprised to see it's sunburst.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I'm also would've preferred matte blue. Mine may have a short stay when it arrives.


Same here

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

How come people think it's matte? Did y'all not see this picture?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> How come people think it's matte? Did y'all not see this picture?


The metallic/sunburst in that photo is subtle. I could live with that. Some of the photos I'm seeing on IG and ebay are full on, Orient-esque sunburst, which is a little tacky/blingy to my eye. I guess I'll wait and see when it shows up. Should be no problem shifting it and making a few bucks in the process.


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

Love the design but I don’t have the need for the watch. Pass.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

If it's really as sunburst-y as some of the more recent non-Hodinkee photos are showing I am not going to be as sad about missing out on this one as I originally was.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> The metallic/sunburst in that photo is subtle. I could live with that. Some of the photos I'm seeing on IG and ebay are full on, Orient-esque sunburst, which is a little tacky/blingy to my eye. I guess I'll wait and see when it shows up. Should be no problem shifting it and making a few bucks in the process.


Interesting. I was fully expecting it to be just like the 017 with only different color, more like the Rolex datejust blue. That picture from IG looks to be taken in poor lighting, probably making the sunburst effect more dramatic.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> How come people think it's matte? Did y'all not see this picture?


Because They had a close up like this









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Because They had a close up like this
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


To be fair you can still see the sun ray brushing in that picture.

Just a random google search can tell you how different sunburst dial will look under various lighting conditions.

I'm not defending Hodinkee but they did show you how the sunburst effect in that one picture.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> Just a random google search can tell you how different sunburst dial will look under various lighting conditions.


Good observation.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't like the plain blue dial.

No sunburst. No real fine details and cool factor of the original.
I am keeping my SARB017 and not missing this one.

**EDITED**

Well I guess I just looked at Hodinkee's (terrible) pics. You would think they would create better pics to showcase the sunburst dial...

That said, I already have a cool sunburst blue Pan Europ. No need for this. 

Now a RED dial? I'd jump on that!!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I thought it was going to look similar to this matte sunburst...I would still get it but not from the scalpers..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Forget the blue, I couldn't care less personally. I'd love Seiko to bring back these two - permanently, not as LEs.


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

The Seiko boutique in Miami is taking pre-orders for April delivery. I received a call earlier today.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

I honestly think the best part is that they scrapped the gold, it looks cheap even though it goes well color-wise with the green dial. I think a green with silver indices/hands would look dynamite.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh man...the real life photos don't look nearly as good on Hodinkee. Blue is a really tricky color, so I'd hoped Hodinkee's photos were accurate, but the rl color looks much darker, almost indigo, with significant sunburst. Will have to see in person, but my enthusiasm has deflated a bit.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Not available for international shipping... F..K O.F!!!


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

I went to their website yesterday and it was saying I have to get on a waitlist. Is that not accurate...is there a way to order this (other than the eBay scalpers asking $1000)?


----------



## jonfarside (Feb 21, 2019)

Aviron said:


> I went to their website yesterday and it was saying I have to get on a waitlist. Is that not accurate...is there a way to order this (other than the eBay scalpers asking $1000)?


They sold out within a very short amount of time and all you can do now is get on their waitlist in case they have more. For now I haven't found this watch anywhere else other than Ebay. It's possible we'll see it some time later at other retailers.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

GregoryD said:


> Oh man...the real life photos don't look nearly as good on Hodinkee. Blue is a really tricky color, so I'd hoped Hodinkee's photos were accurate, but the rl color looks much darker, almost indigo, with significant sunburst. Will have to see in person, but my enthusiasm has deflated a bit.


I would reserve judgement until you get it in hand. Some of the IG photos I've seen are kind of awfully shot, with terrible crystal glare (why take the picture when you can clearly see thats a bad angle for glare!?)


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Man now I'm mad I missed out. It looks so much better in real life pics. I was afraid it was bead blasted steel from the hodinkee pics (which I hate). The dark blue/black sunburst looks great with the polished bezel.


----------



## lalcott (Sep 18, 2007)

hedd said:


> Man now I'm mad I missed out. It looks so much better in real life pics. I was afraid it was bead blasted steel from the hodinkee pics (which I hate). The dark blue/black sunburst looks great with the polished bezel.


Stick around-some of us are already anticipating a flip based on some of the new pictures. And I for one won't be doing the $1,000 Ebay thing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

mfaraday said:


> The Seiko boutique in Miami is taking pre-orders for April delivery. I received a call earlier today.


This watch isn't as exclusive as some would believe. From the Hodinkee Journal:
"The HODINKEE Shop is the only retailer to be offering this exciting new release other than Seiko themselves, and we don't expect our limited supply to last long."

Anyone know how many watches were available at Hodinkee and how many will be from "Seiko themselves"?

Think carefully before giving your money to the opportunists on Ebay. Their most likely victim may be the non-USA buyer.

Additionally, it's hard to make good buying decisions base on mediocre online photographs.

I'm happy with my SBCJ019 8F56 Alpinist.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seikogi said:


> hmm, good philosophical question. I am a pessimist myself.


I'm more of a realist.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Grats to the lucky people who were able to order. Hopefully we can get some live pics soon. I probably won't pay a premium to get it since I lost out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> How come people think it's matte? Did y'all not see this picture?


That still looks like a matte dial with some shadows on it to me..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry folks, it's a meh for me. But at least you can align the chapter ring with the factory installed chapter ring adjustment knob.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

The appeal of the SARB017 lies in its strong green colored sunburst and it's contrasting polished hands and indices. It's hard to judge any of that in the pics posted so far.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Count 20 of SPB089 on eBay, all auctions, no BIN.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

There’s 7 or 8 buy now... they’re all the highest prices though.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mine is on the UPS delivery truck so I’ll have it by the end of the day. I’m 99.99% sure it’s a keeper! Unless I get a LE number that has bad mojo... (j/k)


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

Zany4 said:


> Mine is on the UPS delivery truck so I'll have it by the end of the day. I'm 99.99% sure it's a keeper! Unless I get a LE number that has bad mojo... (j/k)


Lucky! Excited for you, mine still just says "in progress "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

Guys it’s for sale on seiko USA.com! Here’s your second chance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Lotsa new pics

https://seikousa.com/pages/limited-edition-alpinist


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

Zany4 said:


> Lotsa new pics
> 
> https://seikousa.com/pages/limited-edition-alpinist


Yea I like those pics. It's a great looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up. Scored!


----------



## bluedevil704 (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow, already sold out on Seiko USA!


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Already out of stock? Or should I say again out of stock...


----------



## Uhrbene (Aug 8, 2018)

Can someone please post the pics form seikousa? It's unable to see the site in Europe, immediant redirection to Seiko Europe...


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Dang. I almost got one.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Zany4 said:


> Lotsa new pics
> 
> https://seikousa.com/pages/limited-edition-alpinist


This link is redirecting to the home page


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

SeikoUSA pics


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hodonkey made their pictures look like the case was a matte finish.

Hate that polished look and really glad I didn't buy one now.

Sorry but anyone paying above original prices that are showing up on eBay is a fool.


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Hodonkey made their pictures look like the case was a matte finish.
> 
> Hate that polished look and really glad I didn't buy one now.
> 
> Sorry but anyone paying above original prices that are showing up on eBay is a fool.


if someone really wants one and wasn't able to get one, i dont blame them for paying a couple hundo over retail. itll be most interesting to see where the ebay bid auctions go, currently with 5 days left. theyre all at 900


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

adashu said:


> if someone really wants one and wasn't able to get one, i dont blame them for paying a couple hundo over retail. itll be most interesting to see where the ebay bid auctions go, currently with 5 days left. theyre all at 900


Kind of my point. Couple hundred bucks more maybe for someone who just had to have one, but based on current bids I stand by my fool statement as they are getting rediculous now.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

ITS sunburst !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Hodonkey made their pictures look like the case was a matte finish.
> 
> Hate that polished look and really glad I didn't buy one now.
> 
> Sorry but anyone paying above original prices that are showing up on eBay is a fool.


Yeah by my count, the photos were distracting on two fronts: 1) matte dial, 2) bead-blasted finish.

The actual version looks sunburst dial, polished finish.

Kind of lame.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Seiko website is showing in stock for me. Go throught the link on the main page.


...Oh out of stock again.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

I don’t believe someone is a fool if they have the money, know what they want and it isn’t available elsewhere. Markets are set by the buyer more the seller, nobody buys - market creeps down eventually. Timing is also everything and odds of getting BNIB will only diminish from here, but you’ll also pay the most while the iron is hot (or when they’ve faded to super scarce).


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

LE number has good mojo, 0089/1959 of SPB089. It’s a keeper.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dan T. said:


> Yeah by my count, the photos were distracting on two fronts: 1) matte dial, 2) bead-blasted finish.
> 
> The actual version looks sunburst dial, polished finish.
> 
> Kind of lame.


I'll hold my full judgement until I receive my order, but I'm pretty bummed by it too. Liked it initially because it had a nice IWC blue vibe but now it has an Orient vibe.

Suffice to say, this isn't helping Hodinkee's image among enthusiast as a shill/watch seller vs true journalists driven by enthusiasm


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Dan T. said:


> Yeah by my count, the photos were distracting on two fronts: 1) matte dial, 2) bead-blasted finish.
> 
> The actual version looks sunburst dial, polished finish.
> 
> Kind of lame.


I agree, the Hodinkee pictures make the dial look completely matte, which I prefer over the actual sunburst.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

6R15 said:


> I'll hold my full judgement until I receive my order, but I'm pretty bummed by it too. Liked it initially because it had a nice IWC blue vibe but now it has an Orient vibe.
> 
> Suffice to say, this isn't helping Hodinkee's image among enthusiast as a shill/watch seller vs true journalists driven by enthusiasm


Agree on all points. IWC is a good comparison. For me, I thought the matte finish looked a bit like a Sinn (though their indices are way more vivid), and when Sinn goes matte, it usually looks fantastic.

I suppose someone who didn't care about this release being LE could have it bead-blasted, but it's probably wiser to just sell it and then continue looking for something that is bead-blasted.

So this thing is a bit of a letdown (glad I didn't buy one, but who knows, if they make it a regular production model, I just might, but that's because I love the 6R movement), and so was the Hamilton Murph.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

IMO, it is less of an “intense” sunburst compared to my blue Orient Ray II and the compass ring further lessens the sunburst effect. The case does have a much more polished finish than I expected. Kinda serendipitous that C&B only had polished hardware for the Caravan strap I bought for it...


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Zany4 said:


> IMO, it is less of an "intense" sunburst compared to my blue Orient Ray II and the compass ring further lessens the sunburst effect. The case does have a much more polished finish than I expected. Kinda serendipitous that C&B only had polished hardware for the Caravan strap I bought for it...


That reminds me - does anyone know if Strapcode's SS -017 bracelets fit this thing? Years back I was shocked when I learned that the 033's hardware didn't work with the 035... So I'm curious if Seiko lifted the 017 framework for this, or if they've machined it anew (in which case, I suspect we'll see more of them...????)

EDIT: I went crazy with ambiguous pronouns... Fix'd


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

johnMcKlane said:


> ITS sunburst !!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 13933901


That is very clearly a different watch, not the one shown in previous photos. Looks like a (cheap) fake of the real deal.


----------



## cbruce (Oct 31, 2016)

I agree that Hodinkee's initial photos made the watch look like a bead-blasted case and matte dial, but I knew that the case wasn't bead blasted by simply looking at the photos of the watch on the model's arm and there was another one where you could see reflections in the bezel. So, I knew it was polished, just like the green dial. But the color of the dial on Hodinkee's website was way off (at least from the other photos I've seen. My watch won't be delivered until next week). 

But the hate for Hodinkee is a bit much when it comes to this release. If you have other reasons for disliking Hodinkee, fine. But people seem to keep blaming Hodinkee for the fact that this is a limited edition. And saying things like it's not fair to issue limited edition watches. And it's all Hodinkee's fault. This particular release was all Seiko's idea. Hodinkee didn't collaborate, as far as I can tell, on the design of this watch, or the decision to make it a numbered, limited edition. Hodinkee is simply the sole retailer, besides Seiko.

I get the sense that this LE was a last hurrah for the Alpinist, or at least this generation of the watch. I don't think we'll see one again for a while. What do you think?

I'm just responding to some criticisms here on this thread and some youtube videos I watched. I just wanted to get this off my chest, not aimed at anyone in particular. Whew! I feel better now.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Whew. Dodged that bullet. Matte dial woulda been perfect.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I think the bead blasted look in the hondinkee photos made it look like a cheap seiko 5. That was a major reason I wasn't worried about getting one. I do generally prefer matte dials, but I think this dark sunburst looks great. to each their own... It's going to look like a jewel on an oyster bracelet.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

cbruce said:


> I get the sense that this LE was a last hurrah for the Alpinist, or at least this generation of the watch. I don't think we'll see one again for a while. What do you think?


Maybe. But shirking 60 years of enthusiasm for a specific model, for just about any manufacturer in the fashion & accessory space, feels to me like thin ice. I could be way wrong on that, but not seeing it again for a while to me seems like letting go of something tried and true. If Seiko is interested in leaving their value brand reputation (something I think we'll see come full circle if they try to), the Alpinist seems like a safe "middle ground" to continue. Almost like a gateway drug to finer pieces, which is a good "hook" if that's really their new strategy (not sure if it is). If you're right about 'this generation's last hurrah,' I can see that, but it feels strange to me to honor this model with a 60 year LE if it is going to be left alone for a while. To me it feels like a "more to come!" move. Or maybe that's my own bias. Who knows.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Dan T. said:


> That reminds me - does anyone know if Strapcode's SS -017 bracelets fit this thing? Years back I was shocked when I learned that the 033's hardware didn't work with the 035... So I'm curious if Seiko lifted the 017 framework for this, or if they've machined it anew (in which case, I suspect we'll see more of them...????)
> 
> EDIT: I went crazy with ambiguous pronouns... Fix'd


I bought the strapcode oyster bracelet, which already arrived. I kind of assumed the case was the exact same. I'll report back when the watch gets here.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

cbruce said:


> I get the sense that this LE was a last hurrah for the Alpinist, or at least this generation of the watch. I don't think we'll see one again for a while. What do you think?


Seiko has recently shifted towards releasing LE's of existing models at a premium price. I don't think this will be the last Alpinist they release.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dan T. said:


> Maybe. But shirking 60 years of enthusiasm for a specific model, for just about any manufacturer in the fashion & accessory space, feels to me like thin ice. I could be way wrong on that, but not seeing it again for a while to me seems like letting go of something tried and true. If Seiko is interested in leaving their value brand reputation (something I think we'll see come full circle if they try to), the Alpinist seems like a safe "middle ground" to continue. Almost like a gateway drug to finer pieces, which is a good "hook" if that's really their new strategy (not sure if it is). If you're right about 'this generation's last hurrah,' I can see that, but it feels strange to me to honor this model with a 60 year LE if it is going to be left alone for a while. To me it feels like a "more to come!" move. Or maybe that's my own bias. Who knows.


I think if you've followed the Seiko new releases thread for any period of you would agree that Seiko seems to have a rather haphazard system new releases. What ever philosophy they use it doesn't seem to align with typical capitalist business ideas.

I'll be watching and waiting. I ordered the Alpinist and based on all the conflicting pics I have no idea what it will look like or even if I will like it. If i don't like it then I'll be keeping my eyes on Basel 2019 for more new release info!


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Man I was all over that Seiko USA website right as someone announced it. I think because I’m in Canada it redirects me to the main page and I can never buy it. Come on I’m American too. This is cruel Seiko!!!!


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

while i think i agree that a matte dial would have been my preference, i kinda suspect i'm just talking myself into not feeling so bad about missing out. it's a lovely watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

impromptujazz said:


> while i think i agree that a matte dial would have been my preference, i kinda suspect i'm just talking myself into not feeling so bad about missing out. it's a lovely watch


Seiko USA pics are really appealing. I was a matte dial fan but seeing Seiko USA pics has me not caring which one.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

there's already one in the F29 with a steep price !!! 

dam !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

There is nothing about the real world pictures or the ones on the Seiko site I like. So glad I didn't bite.

I have a feeling a lot of the sellers feel the same way, but are still trying to score a profit anyway.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

I think its sad that kind of profit ,...


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Speculation here but I bet: 
Hodinkee got 1/3rd of the run
Seiko USA boutiques get 1/3rd of the run
Seiko USA Online shop gets 1/3rd of the run.

When I first saw the Hodinkee photos I thought it was a matte dial with brushed steel. That's a look I like.
When I saw the real life photos it was clear that it was a shiny dial and polished steel. Not my thing.

I bet there will be many more on Ebay in the next 30 days.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

hedd said:


> I think the bead blasted look in the hondinkee photos made it look like a cheap seiko 5. That was a major reason I wasn't worried about getting one. I do generally prefer matte dials, but I think this dark sunburst looks great. to each their own... It's going to look like a jewel on an oyster bracelet.


Haha I totally agree. I thought it was bead blasted and reminded me of a $69 SNK line military watch. Then the dial didn't do it for me. I like the sunburst or a mild sunburst would have been more interesting than matte but clearly this is a personal preference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolcicada (Nov 17, 2012)

My order is still in progress....the wait is killing me.

Another photo from instagram.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bub7AWQH-qa/


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Up for sale again


----------



## mrs_LA (Mar 26, 2018)

Coolcicada said:


> My order is still in progress....the wait is killing me.
> 
> Another photo from instagram.
> 
> ]


That looks really good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I tried to buy one just now, and as I was paying, it told me SOLD OUT. F**K!


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I got the email and tried to buy it but couldn’t. That was super cruel


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

josayeee said:


> I got the email and tried to buy it but couldn't. That was super cruel


Right? Ugh! I just want one to wear and actually use. Not looking to flip the damn thing like probably 90% of the buyers of these.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Well I can say for myself, the polished case and intense sunburst dual on top of glossy hands was too much for me when considering the original Alpinist. 

Seeing this version on the HODINKEE site, initially looked great in a more subdued matte dial and satin finish. Knowing how fast anything on HODINKEE goes I pulled the trigger right away and I guess was fortunate to get one. But after the last day of more images it’s clear this one is not for me. 

I cancelled more order for a refund so maybe they will put it back on the site for sale? Either way pretty bummed.

Also I don’t get the hate for HODINKEE? Sure there is some pretension there but they never claimed to be the pillar of journalistic integrity and have been biased towards certain brands long before they started selling them. To me people just don’t like seeing someone build something from nothing so they have to tear it down when the opportunity presents itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

josayeee said:


> I got the email and tried to buy it but couldn't. That was super cruel


do you think cause of canada ?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

For those of you who were actually able to get one, does it tell you how long it will be before you receive the watch or is this a pay now and it will ship in 2-3 months kind of deal?


----------



## David L (Feb 18, 2019)

So I signed up for the waitlist and just got an email that they were in stock so I stopped what I was doing ran over to the computer and started to buy and when I tried to complete the order it said sold out. What a damn tease now I am let down. I had a colonoscopy this morning and I thought I was done taking it......................guess not.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> For those of you who were actually able to get one, does it tell you how long it will be before you receive the watch or is this a pay now and it will ship in 2-3 months kind of deal?


Ships in 2-3days. Some paid 1 day shipping and already have their hands on them.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

WeirdGuy said:


> For those of you who were actually able to get one, does it tell you how long it will be before you receive the watch or is this a pay now and it will ship in 2-3 months kind of deal?


Unprecedented demand because, you know, this is the first time ever Hodinkee has had a small batch sell out quickly on their website. /s


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you, both.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

6R15 said:


> Unprecedented demand because, you know, this is the first time ever Hodinkee has had a small batch sell out quickly on their website. /s


Right!? Feel like so many companies are delusional in thinking some obviously hot items aren't going to be hot. Like, do they even know what they're selling sometimes? /lol

EDIT - Just got a delivery notice at home. Now to make it through the rest of the work day!!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

anyone outside USA was able to buy one ?


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

WeirdGuy said:


> For those of you who were actually able to get one, does it tell you how long it will be before you receive the watch or is this a pay now and it will ship in 2-3 months kind of deal?


Some people have already received them (see above). I got an email yesterday from Hodinkee saying that my order was in process and would be shipping in 2-3 days. The message was basically "we got slammed by all of the orders in a short time and are struggling to process them as quickly as possible."

Edit: Sorry was too slow in responding...you get the idea


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

No worries. Thanks.



rts9364 said:


> Some people have already received them (see above). I got an email yesterday from Hodinkee saying that my order was in process and would be shipping in 2-3 days. The message was basically "we got slammed by all of the orders in a short time and are struggling to process them as quickly as possible."
> 
> Edit: Sorry was too slow in responding...you get the idea


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

I’ve just bought 3 watches this week. I was really hoping for a Matt dial, but guess I’ll see if my order doesn’t get canceled. 

If I don’t like it I’ll sell it. I won’t ask for some crazy amount!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just went back several pages and noticed there were new pics of it. I do not care for the all polished case and sunburst dial. Too blingy for me. I was under the impression (from Hodinkee pics) that the case was going to be brushed and dial a matte finish. Im no longer upset I didnt get one. LOL


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

johnMcKlane said:


> anyone outside USA was able to buy one ?


"No worries-I just wanted to check to see if you had a US address. Since your best shipping address is international, we'll ship there! Keep an eye out for a shipping confirmation email when your watch ships.

Keep in mind that you'll be responsible for any additional taxes and fees relating to shipping internationally."
This is the answer, yes, i'm so lucky to got one!
I ordered and paid for him before i read it was an US Limited.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

johnMcKlane said:


> anyone outside USA was able to buy one ?


"No worries-I just wanted to check to see if you had a US address. Since your best shipping address is international, we'll ship there! Keep an eye out for a shipping confirmation email when your watch ships.

Keep in mind that you'll be responsible for any additional taxes and fees relating to shipping internationally."
This is the answer, yes, i'm so lucky to got one!
I ordered and paid for him before i read it was an US Limited.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Again some sell in F29 with ridiculous price ! thieves !


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Now please, release this with a grey sunburst dial, everything else steel/silver, and make it a non-limited version @ 500$


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

David L said:


> So I signed up for the waitlist and just got an email that they were in stock so I stopped what I was doing ran over to the computer and started to buy and when I tried to complete the order it said sold out. What a damn tease now I am let down. I had a colonoscopy this morning and I thought I was done taking it......................guess not.


Post of the thread right here.

"Buying a blue Alpnist - worse than getting a colonoscopy".

:-|


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

live video in the metal


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

adashu said:


> live video in the metal


Okay that looks really good in the video. Subdued sunburst. I like.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

NOOO, they refunded my money. Said their systems allowed people to order when they didn’t have any. 

BUT they said they’ll have more this summer???


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

adashu said:


> live video in the metal


Looks good for sure in that video


----------



## lalcott (Sep 18, 2007)

adashu said:


> live video in the metal


Thanks, that was very helpful and concise, too! Good to know the strap isn't very good, too; wasn't sure about that. Thanks for posting it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Palo said:


> NOOO, they refunded my money. Said their systems allowed people to order when they didn't have any.
> 
> BUT they said they'll have more this summer???


WHAT ?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

What? Who Hodinkee or seiko?



Palo said:


> NOOO, they refunded my money. Said their systems allowed people to order when they didn't have any.
> 
> BUT they said they'll have more this summer???


----------



## cashmonee (Jul 13, 2015)

FJR1971 said:


> What? Who Hodinkee or seiko?


Hodinkee sent out emails to waitlisted people today around noon Pacific time. I received one and was able to order one. About an hour later they cancelled the order and refunded payment. The cancellation email said they ran out and that they expected more over the summer. That makes me wonder if this will be the next Alpinist and this is just a limited initial run before full production. If so, I would really not want to be one of the people paying eBay prices for this!


----------



## MrGarak (Oct 14, 2013)

Palo said:


> NOOO, they refunded my money. Said their systems allowed people to order when they didn't have any.
> 
> BUT they said they'll have more this summer???


Same thing for me, I'll never support them again after this, freakin terrible


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'll bet it will be released this summer with a MSRP of 795.00.
Not "limited or special" 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Seiko should release it world wide without the numbered case back / non limited version with a standard box or something

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I'll bet it will be released this summer with a MSRP of 795.00.
> Not "limited or special"
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I hope too but less expensive !


----------



## cbruce (Oct 31, 2016)

Palo said:


> NOOO, they refunded my money. Said their systems allowed people to order when they didn't have any.
> 
> BUT they said they'll have more this summer???


That is messed up. I wonder what they mean when they say there will be more in the summer. Have they not sold out the entire 1959 between Hodinkee and Seiko? Or is there a non-LE model coming? I guess we'll find out this summer.


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

lalcott said:


> Shoot, looking at these pictures, if it's
> just as sparkly as the green one I unloaded, mine may have a short stay!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was kind of jazzed for a more matte/brushed look as well. We'll see how it looks in the flesh. Either way, appears to be a beautiful watch.


----------



## Coolcicada (Nov 17, 2012)

Placed my order at 12:49PM EST on Tuesday, just got my tracking number. UPS Ground, and will arrive on Monday...I'm in NY.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm sorry but the real life pictures look nothing like these. In fact based on these pictures I was sorry I didn't get one ordered. After seeing the real life ones showing up, and even the ones on the Seiko site I feel relieved I didn't waste my time. Don't like it at all now.


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/brodinkee/p/BucQC1yHnjA/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=qnupbnghk7ti


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I'm sorry but the real life pictures look nothing like these. In fact based on these pictures I was sorry I didn't get one ordered. After seeing the real life ones showing up, and even the ones on the Seiko site I feel relieved I didn't waste my time. Don't like it at all now.


Check out my review in my thread a few threads down, the Hodinkee photos are actually on point. The IG photos we've been seeing do it no justice, and represent a lighting situation that is just a small part of what it actually looks like most of the time.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

jmai said:


> Check out my review in my thread a few threads down, the Hodinkee photos are actually on point. The IG photos we've been seeing do it no justice, and represent a lighting situation that is just a small part of what it actually looks like most of the time.


Your pics on the Ginault bracelet are dope. Glad it was all I hoped for!


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

adashu said:


> live video in the metal


He said it was a cheaply made strap. Bummer.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I like this heaps. Look’s way better than the regular green dial production version.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

jmai said:


> Check out my review in my thread a few threads down, the Hodinkee photos are actually on point. The IG photos we've been seeing do it no justice, and represent a lighting situation that is just a small part of what it actually looks like most of the time.


What's what I've been saying, you can't judge a watch based on some dodgy photo in poor lighting. The charm of the sunburst dial is how dynamic and how it plays with light.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Shipping notice received today, the MOST CONTROVERSIAL WATCH IN THE WORLD should arrive Monday. I have to say some of these recent photos in good lighting are pretty hot. I can't wait to see it in person after a crazy couple of days.


----------



## HickWillis (Jun 8, 2017)

smkader said:


> I bought the strapcode oyster bracelet, which already arrived. I kind of assumed the case was the exact same. I'll report back when the watch gets here.


Any luck? Not sure if your watch arrived yet though


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

HickWillis said:


> Any luck? Not sure if your watch arrived yet though


I still haven't received my shipping notice, so no luck yet


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wednesday???????Ugh........


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wednesday???????Ugh........

View attachment 13937231


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Wednesday???????Ugh........
> 
> View attachment 13937231


Where in Texas? I live in Houston and mine hasn't even shipped yet .


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

kev1nchoi said:


> Where in Texas? I live in Houston and mine hasn't even shipped yet .


I'm in Austin and mine is scheduled for Thusday (I picked standard shipping).


----------



## Casey of Saint Paul (May 4, 2018)

I saw the Hodinkee post pretty early and had a chance to buy one, but did not because it appeared to be matte dial and case and prefer the sunburst and polished case on the SARB017. So if anyone who ordered one doesn't want the polished case and sunburst...just sayin. I can commit to posting monthly wrist checks as a measure against reselling.


----------



## SEARZ (Mar 16, 2015)

Was supposed to receive mine today... Then I got a message from UPS saying it was routed improperly to Philly. Then I got another notice that Philly is experiencing weather and shipments will be delayed further. HAHAHHAHA!!!! The DRAMA!

Thank god I had another watch in route from Jomashop to tide me over. Nice piece too if you are looking for a Blue Seiko - Seiko5 SRP605. Not a lot out there on this one, but I can say it's a ridiculous amount of watch for $150. 4r36, great bezel. Big watch 44m, but short lugs make it wear great on a 7.5' wrist. Very pleased! Now bring me my ALPINIST!!!!


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

I live in NY, I could have gone and picked it up by now and it still hasn’t shipped from Hodinkee lol. No “we can’t fulfill your order” notice, so I guess that’s good.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

To the people that want matte/brushed, I can save you some money: https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-5-mens-watch-snzg11.html

Now send me your beautiful shiny watch.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

double


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Still hasn't shipped! Ugh


----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Wednesday???????Ugh........
> 
> View attachment 13937231


Could be worse, mine is scheduled for Thursday. And I leave for two weeks on Wednesday. Go figure...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hope you have someone to except it for you! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kev1nchoi said:


> Where in Texas? I live in Houston and mine hasn't even shipped yet .


DFW area

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Got the email from Seiko USA Thursday morning and opted for the overnight shipping. Arrived this morning. 
It's smaller than I thought but it's nice. 
Ordered the strap code jubilee bracelet. Hopefully that will be a good purchase and option for the strap.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

clarencek said:


> It's smaller than I thought but it's nice.


But somehow, it still looks huge on your wrist


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

clarencek said:


> Got the email from Seiko USA Thursday morning and opted for the overnight shipping. Arrived this morning.
> It's smaller than I thought but it's nice.
> Ordered the strap code jubilee bracelet. Hopefully that will be a good purchase and option for the strap.


Congrats! May we request more photos please? In different lighting, angles etc. thanks!


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks great! I love the blue and no gold accents (still like the original also). Wear in good health.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Okay some more photos. I've been wearing a 46mm IWC Big Ingenieur and this one is so much smaller. Ha.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Got mine yesterday and just got around to taking some photos in different lamp light. Me likey a lot. The lighting is pretty intense in these and I used the flash in a couple. Mainly wanted to see and show a comparison to the sunburst of my trusty Orient Ray II. Pardon all the dust.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

clarencek said:


> Okay some more photos. I've been wearing a 46mm IWC Big Ingenieur and this one is so much smaller. Ha.
> 
> Enjoy the pics.


Looking sharp! How's the strap? Is it really terrible? I've been hearing people say it's garbage.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

ffnc1020 said:


> Looking sharp! How's the strap? Is it really terrible? I've been hearing people say it's garbage.


I don't think the leather strap is that bad, but it's stiff and not the best. I think it might not distress very attractively once it's broken in. Wish it was blue instead of black. My new C&B gray Caravan strap gets here Monday. Thought about a Strapcode MiLTAT (3D Oyster or the old round tube end link Jubilee) but I'm not sure I want to dress it up so much.


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

A few days ago, there were five or six of these on eBay and sellers wanted about $1000. That was bad enough: but now there are over 20, and mostly asking around $1300. Someone’s making a killing on these. I *want* to say there’s nothing wrong with people taking advantage of the free market: but I actually hate the scalpers doing this, while people who actually want the watch get left out in the cold.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

You're not getting left out in the cold. You have an opportunity to buy the watch at a price set by the market.



Aviron said:


> A few days ago, there were five or six of these on eBay and sellers wanted about $1000. That was bad enough: but now there are over 20, and mostly asking around $1300. Someone's making a killing on these. I *want* to say there's nothing wrong with people taking advantage of the free market: but I actually hate the scalpers doing this, while people who actually want the watch get left out in the cold.


----------



## megaace (Jan 31, 2016)

The blue looks great, but I'm not sure about the aftermarket/resale pricing.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Aviron said:


> A few days ago, there were five or six of these on eBay and sellers wanted about $1000. That was bad enough: but now there are over 20, and mostly asking around $1300. Someone's making a killing on these. I *want* to say there's nothing wrong with people taking advantage of the free market: but I actually hate the scalpers doing this, while people who actually want the watch get left out in the cold.


Are people actually buying this watch at those prices? 
I'm not seeing any of those listings completed. 
I have a feeling the prices will drop.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Aviron said:


> A few days ago, there were five or six of these on eBay and sellers wanted about $1000. That was bad enough: but now there are over 20, and mostly asking around $1300. Someone's making a killing on these. I *want* to say there's nothing wrong with people taking advantage of the free market: but I actually hate the scalpers doing this, while people who actually want the watch get left out in the cold.


I think you touch on an important distinction. It is one thing to purchase a watch, later decide that you are not going to keep it for whatever reason and then sell the watch at FMV. It is another thing to purchase a watch solely for the purposes of flipping it.


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> You're not getting left out in the cold. You have an opportunity to buy the watch at a price set by the market.


Yeah, I think you're missing my point. I specifically said I want to like the market, but...


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

Anyway, you sure sound like a fun guy to be around.


----------



## cashmonee (Jul 13, 2015)

I keep seeing the words "free market", but the whole point here is that this isn't a free market. It is a manipulated market. In a free market this kind of demand would result in an increase of supply. That is not what is happening here. Seiko manipulated the market in order to produce "viral" advertising. Now we are seeing the results of that, a normal watch that is currently stealing the news cycle and a super inflated second-hand market. Seiko wins. Scalpers win. Customers are out in the cold.



megaace said:


> The blue looks great, but I'm not sure about the aftermarket/resale pricing.





clarencek said:


> Are people actually buying this watch at those prices?
> I'm not seeing any of those listings completed.
> I have a feeling the prices will drop.


Listings here and on reddit are selling rather quickly. So people are paying that price. I think those people are going to regret that in the end. I really do not think this is a $1000 watch once the current FOMO hype wears off.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

We also need to distinguish asking price and actually sold prices. Consequently , there’s a number of people willing to pay $900-1050 USD on these. My question for the scalpers is, is $300-400 profit really worth the effort? Not a small amount of money I know, but seems like there are other ways to make more money than flipping LE’s lol


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

I still can’t figure out exactly what color the dial is, haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

The Alpinist is an acquired taste. I've been a Seiko fan boy for years and I still can't quite warm up to it. Even in blue.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> You're not getting left out in the cold. You have an opportunity to buy the watch at a price set by the market.


....but seiko and hodinkee could have released enough so that the fans could have actually enjoyed this watch without paying double and giving profit away to resellers. Don't kid yourself. This isn't just basic economics at play. People have every right to buy and flip but it comes down to personal ethics. I wouldn't do it when I know there are many seiko alpinist fans that regard it as their favorite watch and now cannot get one.

I recommend NOT buying from the resellers as it supports this behavior.

I had the watch in my cart but passed because I didn't really think I'd wear it much and couldn't justify the $600. Buying to resell never came into my head. But now I wish I did so I could sell it to some serious alpinist fans at regular price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

cashmonee said:


> I keep seeing the words "free market", but the whole point here is that this isn't a free market. It is a manipulated market. In a free market this kind of demand would result in an increase of supply. That is not what is happening here. Seiko manipulated the market in order to produce "viral" advertising. Now we are seeing the results of that, a normal watch that is currently stealing the news cycle and a super inflated second-hand market. Seiko wins. Scalpers win. Customers are out in the cold.


Wait, isn't this what free market is about? Cooperations are not manipulating the market, they produced something desirable and they can sell them at whatever price people are willing to pay.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> Wait, isn't this what free market is about? Cooperations are not manipulating the market, they produced something desirable and they can sell them at whatever price people are willing to pay.


Not exactly, a free market is a market absent of restrictions and low regulation. A free market does not need competition to exist and should have low barriers for new competitors to enter. No one besides seiko can just produce more of these alpinist watches and increase the supply to meet the demand. However a competitor could make another watch that people can buy... it doesn't help the cause in this case. Seiko or probably hodinkee put restrictions on the number being produced. I have a feeling seiko will step over hodinkee and release this watch so they can make profits. Although it won't be have a limited edition case back, they will try to meet the demand by increasing the supply of alpinists in a similar color option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redmondo007 (Jun 29, 2017)

Am I correct in saying that less than 1% of the 1959 released and are already being resold? Would that not indicate that collectors got the vast majority of them or do we think that scalpers bought multiples? If that's the case then ideally to ensure these did end up with people who intended to wear/keep them they should limit the quantity to 1 per person.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

ahonobaka said:


> We also need to distinguish asking price and actually sold prices. Consequently , there's a number of people willing to pay $900-1050 USD on these. My question for the scalpers is, is $300-400 profit really worth the effort? Not a small amount of money I know, but seems like there are other ways to make more money than flipping LE's lol


There are many ways to make money but putting $300-400 in your pocket for 10 minutes of work seems good to me. That's 5 minutes to create an eBay listing and 5 minutes to put a label on a box and leave it for my mailman to pick up


----------



## cashmonee (Jul 13, 2015)

redmondo007 said:


> Am I correct in saying that less than 1% of the 1959 released and are already being resold? Would that not indicate that collectors got the vast majority of them or do we think that scalpers bought multiples? If that's the case then ideally to ensure these did end up with people who intended to wear/keep them they should limit the quantity to 1 per person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Well, when I checked eBay about an hour ago, there were 36 for sale. There are also sales on numerous sites like this one and reddit. Watchrecon has another 10 listings. Plus all of the completed listings which I have not checked. So just based on the 46 currently available, that is 2.3% of the total run. Also, there is reason to believe that not all 1959 were sold last week since Hodinkee is claiming more are coming in the summer, and presumably a portion were held back for Seiko boutiques.

There are definitely more than 1% for sale. However, the vast majority of the sales probably did go to collectors. Without knowing how many were sold though you can't get a real handle on the number that went to scalpers. For all we know, only 500 went up for sale so far.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> Not exactly, a free market is a market absent of restrictions and low regulation. A free market does not need competition to exist and should have low barriers for new competitors to enter. No one besides seiko can just produce more of these alpinist watches and increase the supply to meet the demand. However a competitor could make another watch that people can buy... it doesn't help the cause in this case. Seiko or probably hodinkee put restrictions on the number being produced. I have a feeling seiko will step over hodinkee and release this watch so they can make profits. Although it won't be have a limited edition case back, they will try to meet the demand by increasing the supply of alpinists in a similar color option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still don't know what you are talking about. It's not like any governing entity put restrictions on this and prevent competition. Seiko can produce 1 piece or they can produce 1959 pieces, they are free to choose how they want to market and sell their product. Isn't this free market?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

*shrug* Why are we still pretending that "free market" is somehow a good thing?


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

Its a free market, and they scalpers aren't breaking any laws. I'm not claiming its illegal; just annoying. And Seiko certainly has every right to release "limited editions". 

Lots of things about free markets are annoying; lots of things people do in the free market are skeevy without being illegal. It reminds me of the way some bands are trying to prevent scalpers as well: not that scalping is illegal or unethical, but if a band wants to reach its real fans then the scalpers are getting in the way. I'm just saying, I'm annoyed.


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> *shrug* Why are we still pretending that "free market" is somehow a good thing?


Agreed! Although I'd point to for-profit health care or post-colonial terms of trade in third world countries as examples before I used the market for limited edition luxury goods.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That's weird, I can't find a single one on ebay


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> *shrug* Why are we still pretending that "free market" is somehow a good thing?


Det märks att du är från sverige  The socialist mecca.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Heh, as someone on reddit said, "scalpinist"


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Zany4 said:


> Got mine yesterday and just got around to taking some photos in different lamp light. Me likey a lot. The lighting is pretty intense in these and I used the flash in a couple. Mainly wanted to see and show a comparison to the sunburst of my trusty Orient Ray II. Pardon all the dust.


Thanks for that .... I like the orient blue more !,!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

X2-Elijah said:


> *shrug* Why are we still pretending that "free market" is somehow a good thing?


Because the alternative - a centrally controlled economy - is worse. How about that?

The claims of profiteering here make me laugh. As others have rightfully pointed out, this is not a vital good. Despite the pecking order many bandy about in WIS circles, this Seiko remains a non-essential luxury item, which means *there's* *no need for it whatsoever.* The whiners on here are stamping their feet because they can't have a non-essentially luxury good for a price they - not the people actually selling the watches - deem appropriate.

Let that obvious lapse in logic sink in...


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Because the alternative - a centrally controlled economy - is worse. How about that?
> 
> The claims of profiteering here make me laugh. As others have rightfully pointed out, this is not a vital good. Despite the pecking order many bandy about in WIS circles, this Seiko remains a non-essential luxury item, which means *there's* *no need for it whatsoever.* The whiners on here are stamping their feet because they can't have a non-essentially luxury good for a price they - not the people actually selling the watches - deem appropriate.
> 
> Let that obvious lapse in logic sink in...


You're laughable. Who is saying this watch is a need and not a want. You're also wrong to saying these people are whining and stomping their feet like a child. It's mostly a discussion on why the supplier would limit the supply when the demand is so high.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> You're laughable. Who is saying this watch is a need and not a want. You're also wrong to saying these people are whining and stomping their feet like a child. It's mostly a discussion on why the supplier would limit the supply when the demand is so high.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's rich coming from the head whiner/foot stomper. How many times did you bleat that the way the watches were released was "unfair"? If that's not textbook whinging, I don't know what is.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Is this what happens if you insult capitalism in america? Is this years of pent-up anger in the forums being unleashed? Ten different threads full of insults on the subject of 1 OK looking watch, each 40 pages long.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> That's rich coming from the head whiner/foot stomper. How many times did you bleat that the way the watches were released was "unfair"? If that's not textbook whinging, I don't know what is.


Haha, now I know you're full of it. I was never upset, whined or stated anything is "unfair". I didn't even want this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

X2-Elijah said:


> *shrug* Why are we still pretending that "free market" is somehow a good thing?


Seriously? Maybe move to Venezuela.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strider11 (Oct 29, 2018)

Smaller than you thought? Were you looking at the manhole cover edition? It looks huge. Love the blue face though.



clarencek said:


> Got the email from Seiko USA Thursday morning and opted for the overnight shipping. Arrived this morning.
> It's smaller than I thought but it's nice.
> Ordered the strap code jubilee bracelet. Hopefully that will be a good purchase and option for the strap.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

The blue looks pretty nice from actual pics  however, I still like the white dial version better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> That's rich coming from the head whiner/foot stomper. How many times did you bleat that the way the watches were released was "unfair"? If that's not textbook whinging, I don't know what is.


Like I said, you sound fun. Let's hang out together sometime.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Haha 'Scalpinist'...i had a good chuckle at that.


----------



## bob_sacamano (Mar 3, 2019)

X2-Elijah said:


> *shrug* Why are we still pretending that "free market" is somehow a good thing?


Yeah, I'd much rather be standing around a burn barrel in my living room discussing food shortages than using 5 GHz WiFi or LTE cellular service (my choice!) to discuss a shortage of a particular watch among many models from a particular manufacturer among many manufacturers on an online forum.

With that said, I think I am among those a bit disappointed with the sunburst appearance of the dial and the shininess of the case. I think I would have been a little disappointed had I ordered one. Still a cool watch and one I might consider buying after seeing more pictures and at the right price point. Definitely not worth $1,000 to me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Probably quite a few people thought the Hodonkey pictures looked great (I did), and then ordered one only to get it and feel like they had been decieved when they opened the box. I didn't like real world pictures either.

Kind of like when you pick up that nice looking girl in the bar, or so you thought, only to wake the next morning and look over and think wtf did I do.

Decided later to make the most of the situation by soaking people while the hype is at it's peak.


----------



## kezcub (Dec 18, 2015)

Hodinkee sure is making waves in the limited edition market. Good for them!


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Its cool that Seiko are starting to offer some limited models outside the Japanese market, but I don't think resuscitating "discontinued" models is the way to go. Many people bought the Alpinist because it was being discontinued and they took what they thought would be the last chance to own a piece of Seiko history. Now Seiko are back with Alpinist 2.0 or whatever, kinda feels a bit lame to me.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

My luck continues! I was checking my email in the bathroom at work and was able to order right away, then got 89/1959 of SPB089, and now the mailman delivers my C&B strap right before the next winter storm (9” snow) is due to hit. Now I gotta hope my wife doesn’t go into labor until after the storm clears!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe they'll re-issue the SARB 059? 021? Those are the numbers for black dial versions ... these came in several colors. 

The 017 blue looks good, less polarizing than the green. 

Supposedly the blue 017 sold out in 45 minutes. There's a MAJOR learning for Seiko: KEEP RE-ISSUES THE EXACT SAME SIZE as the original!!! 

Not everyone wants to wear a dinner plate on their wrist. ESPECIALLY those who would snap up over-priced re-editions in minutes of hitting the market.

Second learning: you could have made a lot more total revenue by making 2 to 3x more of these. Before you go thinking you should have sold these for 2 or 3x the price instead, I'd suggest pealing that onion back a bit. How much revenue could you realize if you planned on a 90 demand projection at a lower price? 45 minutes says, to me, not that you priced too low, but built too few. All your LE's can't be targeted the same, small, customer base. 

The speed the blue 017 sold out shows you where the fish are.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Everyone always seems to know more than Seiko. It is a wonder they continue to stay in business.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Everyone always seems to know more than Seiko. It is a wonder they continue to stay in business.


Very true.

They had reported revenues (watch sales) of 1.46B(usd) in 2016. The company was founded in 1881. They have the capability to make their own quartz crystals, glass, movements, and cases. They obviously haven't figured out how to maximize production yet.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

Zany4 said:


> My luck continues! I was checking my email in the bathroom at work and was able to order right away, then got 89/1959 of SPB089, and now the mailman delivers my C&B strap right before the next winter storm (9" snow) is due to hit. Now I gotta hope my wife doesn't go into labor until after the storm clears!


Is that the blue chevron strap? I've been thinking about that setup myself, how do the blues match up? Looks pretty good from the photos!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone always seems to know more than Seiko. It is a wonder they continue to stay in business.
> ...


There you go, they're obviously doing something wrong. 1.46billie? Please. Put one of these forum clicks-perts in charge and they'll sell enough watches to make that real [email protected]#~-it money.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Seems like Seiko is making the rounds, trying to find companies that will invest/cooperate with them in these very profitable limited editions. They did the Topper exclusive "Shaft" SPB077/79 edition, and now Hodinkee for the Amish/Heidi blue Alpinist (I also like "Scalpinist"!!).

Where I'm going is that if you missed the blue Scalpinist, just wait a bit - and when Hadley-Roma and Seiko bring out the brown-dialed limited edition, move quickly! :-!









Click for *HUGE Image*​
- Thomas

.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

cduff406 said:


> Is that the blue chevron strap? I've been thinking about that setup myself, how do the blues match up? Looks pretty good from the photos!


Thanks! It's the 20mm stone (gray) chevron. I do have the night-forest (black/blue-olive stripe) on another watch. I really like the chevron straps, but I'm not sure the night one is good for this Alpinist. Too dark.

The night color looks mostly black in normal light and only really shows a lot of its blue shades in sun or bright light. If you're looking for more black than blue, then it might be good for you.

C&B used to have a royal-melange perlon that would have matched the Alpinist pretty well. I have one in 22mm, but now it's discontinued.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Nope not at all and on watchrecon currently for $1100. That is a pass.


----------



## cashmonee (Jul 13, 2015)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Nope not at all and on watchrecon currently for $1100. That is a pass.


I think it is a great looking watch, and the $600 price tag seemed a bit high, but not outrageous. The people spending over $1000 on this though, I just don't understand.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Seems like Seiko is making the rounds, trying to find companies that will invest/cooperate with them in these very profitable limited editions. They did the Topper exclusive "Shaft" SPB077/79 edition, and now Hodinkee for the Amish/Heidi blue Alpinist (I also like "Scalpinist"!!).
> 
> ...


I would actually go for a red or brown Alpinist.. Blue is too common...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Seems like Seiko is making the rounds, trying to find companies that will invest/cooperate with them in these very profitable limited editions. They did the Topper exclusive "Shaft" SPB077/79 edition, and now Hodinkee for the Amish/Heidi blue Alpinist (I also like "Scalpinist"!!).
> 
> ...


I would actually go for a red or brown Alpinist.. Blue is too common...


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Signal orange matte alpinist with gold indicies.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

What is that?!?



ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Seems like Seiko is making the rounds, trying to find companies that will invest/cooperate with them in these very profitable limited editions. They did the Topper exclusive "Shaft" SPB077/79 edition, and now Hodinkee for the Amish/Heidi blue Alpinist (I also like "Scalpinist"!!).
> 
> ...


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

FJR1971 said:


> What is that?!?


clearly a Photoshop


----------



## doppleganger (Aug 15, 2018)

Think of all the really nice watches you can buy for 600-1200$.

The ho-hum blue alpinist isn’t one of them.


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Not a fan of this watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Now THAT actually looks good.


----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

Zany4 said:


> Thanks! It's the 20mm stone (gray) chevron. I do have the night-forest (black/blue-olive stripe) on another watch. I really like the chevron straps, but I'm not sure the night one is good for this Alpinist. Too dark.
> 
> The night color looks mostly black in normal light and only really shows a lot of its blue shades in sun or bright light. If you're looking for more black than blue, then it might be good for you.
> 
> C&B used to have a royal-melange perlon that would have matched the Alpinist pretty well. I have one in 22mm, but now it's discontinued.


I was thinking it might be too dark. My blue Alpinist isn't here yet so can't say for sure. I have the night/red Chevron and it is certainly more black then blue...


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> Is this what happens if you insult capitalism in america? Is this years of pent-up anger in the forums being unleashed? Ten different threads full of insults on the subject of 1 OK looking watch, each 40 pages long.


some Americans will defend capitalism to the death even while suffering the externalities caused by the current economic system of unrestrained economic growth and a ferocious appetite for fossil fuels.

Surely, as the polar ice caps melt and the water levels rise on their Florida waterfront properties the defenders of capitalism will admire the treasured trophies on their wrists - Rolex Submariner of course - and with a whisky in one hand and a cigar in the other they will toast capitalism for all it has done for them. Sadly, they do not understand irony and never will.

and get ready for the quick witted response, "Move to Venezuela!" as if US economic warfare isn't the main reason Venezuela is in the state it is. and with 40 million Americans living in poverty there is no need to move to Venezuela to experience misery.

but, back to the subject at hand. the blue Alpinist is fine and had Seiko actually refined the watch (e.g. thinner case, bracelet, etc.) rather than just changed the color and making it an LE they could've bumped the price up and heard fewer complaints from the fanbois.

peace y'all.


----------



## sleepy966 (Jul 29, 2018)

Clint Pockets said:


> some Americans will defend capitalism to the death even while suffering the externalities caused by the current economic system of unrestrained economic growth and a ferocious appetite for fossil fuels.
> 
> Surely, as the polar ice caps melt and the water levels rise on their Florida waterfront properties the defenders of capitalism will admire the treasured trophies on their wrists - Rolex Submariner of course - and with a whisky in one hand and a cigar in the other they will toast capitalism for all it has done for them. Sadly, they do not understand irony and never will.
> 
> ...


Irony is some European deriding Americans while ignoring that his economy is basically a capitalist society with some socialist programs thrown in. A European who ignores the fact that America doesn't have a monopoly on the uber weathy or the uber poor. Or that European colonialism predates Americas and is why the middle East and parts of Asia are the way they are.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

The blue just looked to ho hum for me. In reality it reminds me of my old USAF dress blue uniform, kinda bland. Now if the would come out with one of those in a rich brown dial with gold accents, I could go for it. Add a bracelet, again with gold accents and it would be great.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

We've moved well into the realm of prohibited topics on WUS. There is no good to come of it in this venue. Lets take it back to seiko before a moderator gets involved. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

I wish they would bring back the black version with red text


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

tim_herremans said:


> You're laughable. Who is saying this watch is a need and not a want. You're also wrong to saying these people are whining and stomping their feet like a child. It's mostly a discussion on why the supplier would limit the supply when the demand is so high.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And not to get too nerdy about it, but if you remember your Econ 101 text, a supply and demand curve is for a market, and a supplier chooses where to sell on the supply curve in order to maximize profits. That doesn't necessarily mean a producer will choose to sell high volumes just because there is demand, because the area under the curve (revenue) might be maximized at smaller quantities, and of course that may also be determined by costs of scale. This is not unfair manipulation if that what it is being called. Producers make these decisions every day. It's all about scarcity. Class over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Clint Pockets said:


> Surely, as the polar ice caps melt and the water levels rise on their Florida waterfront properties the defenders of capitalism will admire the treasured trophies on their wrists - Rolex Submariner of course - and with a whisky in one hand and a cigar in the other they will toast capitalism for all it has done for them. Sadly, they do not understand irony and never will.


Sad, but true. Why is it that humans have such a hard time getting their heads around slow moving threats?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Some nice shots I found on IG









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

“I couldn’t get one, but man this watch is so ugly, I would never have wanted it anyway. So glad I didn’t get one.—-Oh wait, I just snuck in under the wire and managed to order one. It’s the most beautiful watch I’ve ever seen......”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

fisker said:


> "I couldn't get one, but man this watch is so ugly, I would never have wanted it anyway. So glad I didn't get one.--Oh wait, I just snuck in under the wire and managed to order one. It's the most beautiful watch I've ever seen......"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't be more accurate.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

fisker said:


> And not to get too nerdy about it, but if you remember your Econ 101 text, a supply and demand curve is for a market, and a supplier chooses where to sell on the supply curve in order to maximize profits. That doesn't necessarily mean a producer will choose to sell high volumes just because there is demand, because the area under the curve (revenue) might be maximized at smaller quantities, and of course that may also be determined by costs of scale. This is not unfair manipulation if that what it is being called. Producers make these decisions every day. It's all about scarcity. Class over.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great another economics major...... The only good lawyer,,, the only good Indian,,,, the only good shark,,,,,. 
Last but not least,,,,, dime a dozen. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

People flipping this watch should have some shame and increase the price to $1959....there are enough retards!


----------



## dron_jones (Jan 2, 2016)

Personally I don’t see what all the fuss is about with this watch. At 600 it doesn’t seem like good value, at $1100 it’s completely ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ShouldYouUpgrade (Oct 12, 2017)

6R15 said:


> View attachment 13944909


I laughed


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

I will be one of those who flip the watch because dial isn't matte.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

The movement and build quality of the sarb017 would have definitely moved pieces at $600. It might have even had more appeal. It's price point was set in a different era of watch geeks. This numbered limited run is definitely worth $600+, especially given the number of fans the green one has. It is dumb to disparage it unless you just don't like limited run colorways, in which case, find another thread.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hedd said:


> The movement and build quality of the sarb017 would have definitely moved pieces at $600. It might have even had more appeal. This numbered limited run is definitely worth $600+, especially given the number of fans the green one has.


There was so much pent up demand for a different color Alpinist that the response was a no brainer especially in LE format.

If it wasnt an LE I wouldn't have ordered one. I would have waited till reviews came out and initial rush was over and pricing came down. As an LE I knew if I didn't get in early I might never get it at the same price. If i didn't like it i could flip easily.

This wasn't the case with the Topper black MM200, that one was an easy pass. I dont think that one holds its value as well. That was an answer to a question no one was asking.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

beautiful watch, even if not mat!


----------



## flowert (Aug 2, 2016)

My order is in still 'in progress'. Quite maddening. 

Can anyone confirm the size? Is it the same as the SARB017 or is it a little bit bigger?


----------



## redmondo007 (Jun 29, 2017)

flowert said:


> My order is in still 'in progress'. Quite maddening.
> 
> Can anyone confirm the size? Is it the same as the SARB017 or is it a little bit bigger?


It's the same size, it's the same case.

The 017 has always been misstated as 38mm, it's not, its 39.xmm

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## flowert (Aug 2, 2016)

redmondo007 said:


> It's the same size, it's the same case.
> 
> The 017 has always been misstated as 38mm, it's not, its 39.xmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Ah that's great, thanks. Sold my SARB017 last week after placing my order for the SPB089, but when read about the different size I was afraid this one was going to be too big.


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Seems like Seiko is making the rounds, trying to find companies that will invest/cooperate with them in these very profitable limited editions. They did the Topper exclusive "Shaft" SPB077/79 edition, and now Hodinkee for the Amish/Heidi blue Alpinist (I also like "Scalpinist"!!).
> 
> ...


 The Scalpinist is funny. I have never paid too much attention at the Alpinist. I guess now I have been contaminated with the must have will. But now only the original one. But the blue is cool.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Nice watch but could somebody please explain what’s so special about it? I mean, is there something I’m missing here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

H
O
D
I
N
K
E
E


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sinner_666 said:


> Nice watch but could somebody please explain what's so special about it? I mean, is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

"Scalpinist"..... Love it, hope it sticks


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sinner_666 said:


> Nice watch but could somebody please explain what's so special about it? I mean, is there something I'm missing here?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's in the eyes of the beholder.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2019)

mmiki said:


> The Scalpinist is funny. I have never paid too much attention at the Alpinist. I guess now I have been contaminated with the must have will. But now only the original one. But the blue is cool.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Really? Brown alpinist? It's a joke right?

Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

What in the heck is so mysterious/upsetting about Seiko releasing a limited colorway of a beloved watch for $100 more than previous MSRP?


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Sinner_666 said:


> Nice watch but could somebody please explain what's so special about it? I mean, is there something I'm missing here?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Alpinist was a Japanese domestic market only model and sold at a very reasonable RRP of around $300. It was recently "discontinued" by Seiko so alot of FOMO drove up demand for the remaining dead stock which has since driven up prices and demand. This is the first time the watch has been given a blue dial and an official overseas release (at a limited number) so it's something of a collectors item.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks, todoroki, and fair points all. Not my cup of tea but I get what’s so appealing about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEARZ (Mar 16, 2015)

Just arrived. Here's a quick unboxing with my limited photo skills. : )


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Mine is just shipped, so i hope this week i'll receive him. Beautiful watch!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, having seen these now finally in a few posts here and on the other thread, I must say, I was wrong. The dial isn't matte. And that's a really good looking Alpinist. I think the blue dial and silver hands work much better on the bracelet than the green dial/goid hands. Though, the green will kick the blue's butt on leather all day long. 

So, if you got one of these blue Alpinists, you did well. Congrats, guys! It looks great and t's going to be a classic.


----------



## siliciferous (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine just arrived today. More pictures in natural light for you all. I'm actually really happy with the strap - it is spongey soft and flexible, though not quite at the level of quality of one of Laco's riveted pilots straps.
































































Pretty happy with my serial number. My only two disappointments are that the strap buckle is not signed, and the caseback has textured etching rather than the older Alpinist deep engraving. I'm not sure when I'm going to start wearing this, but I'm definitely going to be keeping it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Gorgeous! Congrats! I missed the chance to buy one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh boy, I’ll regret I missed this one.
Never seen a blue one live, but it looks so much better than the green golden version.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> Well, having seen these now finally in a few posts here and on the other thread, I must say, I was wrong. The dial isn't matte. And that's a really good looking Alpinist. I think the blue dial and silver hands work much better on the bracelet than the green dial/goid hands. Though, the green will kick the blue's butt on leather all day long.
> 
> So, if you got one of these blue Alpinists, you did well. Congrats, guys! It looks great and t's going to be a classic.


I am definitely with you on that front. I'd be happier if the dial was indeed matte as the Hodinkee pictures seemed to show. I only learned that the dial had the shimmering effect from that Youtube guy Jory Goodman aka "The Time Teller" who only days ago was whining and *****ing on missing out on the limited release. Boy, was he upset. Then just yesterday he posts a video after one of his subscribers sent him one at no mark up. Good lord, what drama but in the end, that poor fella finally got his watch. I just mention this because it was amusing. To echo your remarks, congrats on all those who secured one. They're terrific.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> Well, having seen these now finally in a few posts here and on the other thread, I must say, I was wrong. The dial isn't matte. And that's a really good looking Alpinist. I think the blue dial and silver hands work much better on the bracelet than the green dial/goid hands. Though, the green will kick the blue's butt on leather all day long.
> 
> So, if you got one of these blue Alpinists, you did well. Congrats, guys! It looks great and t's going to be a classic.


I am definitely with you on that front. I'd be happier is the dial was indeed matte as the Hodinkee pictures seemed to show. I only learned that the dial had the shimmering effect from that Youtube guy Jory Goodman aka "The Time Teller" who only days ago was whining and *****ing on missing out on the limited release. Boy, was he upset. Then just yesterday he posts a video after one of his subscribers sent him one at no mark up. Good lord, what drama but in the end, that poor fella finally got his watch. I just mention this because it was amusing. To echo your remarks, congrats on all those who secured one. They're terrific.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

RussMurray said:


> I am definitely with you on that front. I'd be happier is the dial was indeed matte as the Hodinkee pictures seemed to show. I only learned that the dial had the shimmering effect from that Youtube guy Jory Goodman aka "The Time Teller" who only days ago was whining and *****ing on missing out on the limited release. Boy, was he upset. Then just yesterday he posts a video after one of his subscribers sent him one at no mark up. Good lord, what drama but in the end, that poor fella finally got his watch. I just mention this because it was amusing. To echo your remarks, congrats on all those who secured one. They're terrific.


Reminds me of my 10 year old self when I whine and beg my mom to buy me a toy. The only difference is she never give in lol

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

It is amazing how much attention and discussion this Alpinist has generated. In any event, it is my understanding that the 500th post gets #500/1959 of the release.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

So I got mine today. I'm going to be 100% honest... I hate it.

Hodinkee seriously pulled a fast one on their fanbase by Photoshopping the crap out of the photos and what seems to be intentionally hiding the sunburst dial and polished bezel, and their entire little essay they wrote didn't even mention it.

Talk about FAKE NEWS. Don't ever trust Hodinkee as a source for anything.

The dial looks black 90% of the time and the other time, a dark sunburst blue in direct sunlight.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ghetto phone macro green vs blue


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

The blue on my daily Ti Seamaster is closer to a slate gray-blue and it somehow seems similar to this sunburst blue. Seriously, piss off Hodinkee photographers!!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

6R15 said:


> Hodinkee seriously pulled a fast one on their fanbase by Photoshopping the crap out of the photos and what seems to be intentionally hiding the sunburst dial and polished bezel, and their entire little essay they wrote didn't even mention it.
> 
> Talk about FAKE NEWS. Don't ever trust Hodinkee as a source for anything.


It's called studio lighting.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Sinner_666 said:


> Nice watch but could somebody please explain what's so special about it? I mean, is there something I'm missing here?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's BLUUUUUUE!!!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

god damn it hodinkee


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

TodaysTime said:


> It is amazing how much attention and discussion this release has generated. It is my understanding that the 500th post gets #500/1959 of this Alpinist edition.


Is there a pizza party if responses exceed run of watches?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

RussMurray said:


> I am definitely with you on that front. I'd be happier is the dial was indeed matte as the Hodinkee pictures seemed to show. I only learned that the dial had the shimmering effect from that Youtube guy Jory Goodman aka "The Time Teller" who only days ago was whining and *****ing on missing out on the limited release. Boy, was he upset. Then just yesterday he posts a video after one of his subscribers sent him one at no mark up. Good lord, what drama but in the end, that poor fella finally got his watch. I just mention this because it was amusing. To echo your remarks, congrats on all those who secured one. They're terrific.


That guy... what a hoser. His channel has basically turned into commercials for anybody willing to send him a watch.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

6R15 said:


> So I got mine today. I'm going to be 100% honest... I hate it.
> 
> Hodinkee seriously pulled a fast one on their fanbase by Photoshopping the crap out of the photos and what seems to be intentionally hiding the sunburst dial and polished bezel, and their entire little essay they wrote didn't even mention it.
> 
> ...


Well you are about to get a lot of PMs asking to buy it! Give it a chance I wasn't too impressed initially either. It is hard to capture in pictures. I have taken so many pics of my green one and just deleted them because they never look good or accurate.

I initially thought hodinkee intentionally made it look like a more urban type watch for their core audience. But then why? This would have sold out just as fast with better pictures or better description.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Got mine today, everything I had hoped for.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Just got hands on mine. The sunburst is definitely more subdued than the green. Couldn't be more happier.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

the moment when i told her it's actually a dark blue sunburst....


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

sleepy966 said:


> Irony is some European deriding Americans while ignoring that his economy is basically a capitalist society with some socialist programs thrown in. A European who ignores the fact that America doesn't have a monopoly on the uber weathy or the uber poor. Or that European colonialism predates Americas and is why the middle East and parts of Asia are the way they are.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Am American. Nice try.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sitting in my car, in and out of direct sunlight taking from my iPhone camera.

I think the dial is perfect. Also the stock bracelet really suits the blue and silver.

Edit: I think seiko hit home run with this one, it's definitely now my favorite seiko after just wearing it for half an hour. All of you got the change to order one and are complaining about it should sell it to the people who will enjoy it with no markup!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Not 100% sure it's a keeper. I purchased it thinking the dial would be full-on matte like the Hodinkee pics. Granted, the sunray is not obnoxious but it's definitely there. Gonna have to think about this one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Any strap shots other than OEM black leather and bracelet?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> Sitting in my car, in and out of direct sunlight taking from my iPhone camera.
> 
> I think the dial is perfect. Also the stock bracelet really suits the blue and silver.
> 
> Edit: I think seiko hit home run with this one, it's definitely now my favorite seiko after just wearing it for half an hour. All of you got the change to order one and are complaining about it should sell it to the people who will enjoy it with no markup!


Hmm. The strap really looks a lot different in the sunlight.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

My photo above is actually on a B&R black horween strap - haven't used the stock band in case I decide to sell. Here it is on tan Fluco suede.


----------



## sleepy966 (Jul 29, 2018)

Clint Pockets said:


> Am American. Nice try.


I'm not going to detail the thread again except to say no, not American. But thanks for playing.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> haven't used the stock band in case I decide to sell


shouldn't affect resale unless you pretend it's new even though you used it


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

dbl post


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

6R15 said:


> shouldn't affect resale unless you pretend it's new even though you used it


I'm not sure I like the insinuation but heck, the internet is all about baseless sniping, so you keep doing you.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> My photo above is actually on a B&R black horween strap - haven't used the stock band in case I decide to sell. Here it is on tan Fluco suede.
> 
> View attachment 13950099


I have that same strap. I dig it.


----------



## radoncdoc (Jan 19, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> Sitting in my car, in and out of direct sunlight taking from my iPhone camera.
> 
> I think the dial is perfect. Also the stock bracelet really suits the blue and silver.
> 
> Edit: I think seiko hit home run with this one, it's definitely now my favorite seiko after just wearing it for half an hour. All of you got the change to order one and are complaining about it should sell it to the people who will enjoy it with no markup!


Thanks for the pics. That's helpful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Since when did Hodinkee ever give a toss about the alpinist before this?. Would have been so much more credible to sell through Seiya or another well known seiko online distributor.
Congrats to the members who were able to pick one up, it is a great watch.
IMO I would still grab the 017, I feel the numerals on the limited edition wash out in certain light angles against the dial.
My wallet appreciates my opinion on this case haha.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> That guy... what a hoser. His channel has basically turned into commercials for anybody willing to send him a watch.


Hoser? Hell no, he ain't Canadian!


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Compass is basically formalizing the sun bearing with a rotating inner bezel as a compass point marker controlled by the second crown. Nothing out of the ordinary for that function, but 200 meter water resistant makes it OK for swimming as many so-called safe for swimming watches are not if they have extra watch penetrations via pushers or winders.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> That guy... what a hoser. His channel has basically turned into commercials for anybody willing to send him a watch.


My suspicion is that hes not the only one.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Vicious49 said:


> Why does everyone keep saying $650? Am I the only one seeing it at $600?


Yeah I saw it was $600.... Some guy bought two and is selling them for $1,200 each on here I just saw. He can keep them - the green is much nicer.


----------



## jeffkrupa5180 (Apr 1, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> Just got hands on mine. The sunburst is definitely more subdued than the green. Couldn't be more happier.


The blue is... OK.
Just could never think of it as an "Alpinist" (I know there have been other colorways, but there's only one classic imo.
But that's just li'l ol' me).

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

jeffkrupa5180 said:


> The blue is... OK.
> Just could never think of it as an "Alpinist" (I know there have been other colorways, but there's only one classic imo.
> But that's just li'l ol' me).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


To me the classic is the red Alpinist from the 90s. I have zero blue dial watch so maybe my bar is very low. I wasn't blown away but I'm pleasantly surprised and really enjoying it.


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

You can still pick up an 017 from 350$ used to 500$ new. A far better value. And destined to be a classic collector item. The blue one? Meh.


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

This whole fiasco with the blue Alpinist has honestly turned me off from buying another Seiko.

I’m sick of all these LEs, screw that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

I’m glad I didn’t get one... the real life pictures seem dark and muted compared to the obviously photoshopped hodinkee pictures. If the blue popped more I would have been disappointed in myself. 

I think part of the allure of why people like it so much is as much to do with exclusivity as it is to do with dial color. In fact, I think exclusivity is the foremost reason people are clamoring for this watch with dial color being a distant second place.

For those that like it.. I hope you got it to enjoy and not to scalp.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I wish I would have had the money, but I'm saving for something else, and I've got 5 Seiko watches right now... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dmanosaka said:


> You can still pick up an 017 from 350$ used to 500$ new. A far better value. And destined to be a classic collector item. The blue one? Meh.


Lots of old seikos that were really popular that are not collectors items.

$500 new vs $600 new isn't really that much of a value difference, especially when you consider that the $600 is a numbered LE model.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

We will start to see some asking prices come down from the flippers. Too many on Ebay right now and many haven't even listed theirs yet.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

I did get mine for personal use. Never gonna sell it. Little miffed about the matte, but overall thrilled. It’s a beautiful piece on the wrist. The case has great lines and the dial and hands are classic yet all the contemporary rage. Much less intense than the garden variety sunburst so still appropriate for non-sport wear.

Yes, the 1959 pieces being an LE run had a little to do with the splurge purchase as I otherwise wouldn’t have jumped on it right away. Value is in buyer’s mind, and while maybe overpriced, it’s the premium you pay for the whole package.

If Seiko wants to commemorate the Alpinist 60th anniversary, they can do it any way they want and drive hype while they’re at it. Hodinkee is just their pimp.

Maybe there’ll be another different commemorative offering later in the year thru another non-Hodinkee source. Maybe even more blues in the Seiko boutique. Let’s wait and see what’s done at 70 years of Alpanist or maybe for 75th!

Damn the scalpers tho. That’s just predatory bad play. Karma gon’ get ya.


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

A few more pics in dif lights for reference. Still trying to decide if I'm in love or not. Def would have preferred more matte/brushed. But it's an attractive watch either way.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> My suspicion is that hes not the only one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh, of course he's not - that's a given. I guess I just saw him turn the corner on it. And now there's not even a thin veil over it - it's so freaking transparent. I guess what I'm getting at is the watches he reviews are pretty far off of his personal taste and collection.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone know if all 1959 have been released?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

josayeee said:


> Anyone know if all 1959 have been released?


I got on a wait list at Seiko USA, just in case not...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> Oh, of course he's not - that's a given. I guess I just saw him turn the corner on it. And now there's not even a thin veil over it - it's so freaking transparent. I guess what I'm getting at is the watches he reviews are pretty far off of his personal taste and collection.


Certainly. I'm just a bit jaded with most "independent" watch reviewers these days. I'm even seeing the paid promotion stuff at the grassroots influencer everyday WIS level now too. I've a bad attitude toward all that these days. I feel like I don't know anymore when someone tells me that a watch is really good if it's because they have a financial incentive to tell me that or if it is really their opinion.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I just saw an ad on there in the sales forum....A guy says he doesn’t want to sell at a profit due to the bad karma that could bring but yet he is asking $725 and firm on the price. So I guess $125 isn’t a profit? Hmmm maybe that’s some new internet thing. I guess people will just outright lie to sell things these days. Smh


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> I just saw an ad on there in the sales forum....A guy says he doesn't want to sell at a profit due to the bad karma that could bring but yet he is asking $725 and firm on the price. So I guess $125 isn't a profit? Hmmm maybe that's some new internet thing. I guess people will just outright lie to sell things these days. Smh


He might have had to pay state sales tax Bringing his cost up to $658. Then add pay pal fees and shipping to his new sale and $725 doesn't sound unreasonable. He might still make enough to go buy lunch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redmondo007 (Jun 29, 2017)

City74 said:


> I just saw an ad on there in the sales forum....A guy says he doesn't want to sell at a profit due to the bad karma that could bring but yet he is asking $725 and firm on the price. So I guess $125 isn't a profit? Hmmm maybe that's some new internet thing. I guess people will just outright lie to sell things these days. Smh


Was 600 plus tax, plus shipping, could easily get to 700 with over night shipping etc

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

City74 said:


> I just saw an ad on there in the sales forum....A guy says he doesn't want to sell at a profit due to the bad karma that could bring but yet he is asking $725 and firm on the price. So I guess $125 isn't a profit? Hmmm maybe that's some new internet thing. I guess people will just outright lie to sell things these days. Smh


I bought one, and with all the taxes and shipping it came out to be around $660.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

ck13 said:


> Since when did Hodinkee ever give a toss about the alpinist before this?. Would have been so much more credible to sell through Seiya or another well known seiko online distributor.
> Congrats to the members who were able to pick one up, it is a great watch.
> IMO I would still grab the 017, I feel the numerals on the limited edition wash out in certain light angles against the dial.
> My wallet appreciates my opinion on this case haha.


If you're a watch producer and wanted to sell your watch through a US based online retailer where would you go? I would have to say Hodinkee, there good at what they do.
Also, remember this was just a US release and not a worldwide one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This limited release stuff is probably a bit of a crapshoot anyway for a manufacturer. Look at the black Topper edition MM 200 spb107...... Limited release of 500...... Still available for pre order on their site today several weeks after the launch. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> Oh, of course he's not - that's a given. I guess I just saw him turn the corner on it. And now there's not even a thin veil over it - it's so freaking transparent. I guess what I'm getting at is the watches he reviews are pretty far off of his personal taste and collection.


Here is a hot take: just about any modern watch is good*

*with qualifications like price point or personal preference.

Of course you can say any watch is good. It's something that is really hard to .... up. Do you like the style? Are you ok with the price point, size, and movement? Then it's good. Who cares what a reviewer says. it's all just empty words stating the obvious. "this watch is good if you like this watch"


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> This limited release stuff is probably a bit of a crapshoot anyway for a manufacturer. Look at the black Topper edition MM 200 spb107...


Exactly. There is some small risk to the manufacturer and maybe even the distributor (Hodinkee) if they had to pay for their exclusive allotment.

The mistake was underestimating the demand for a blue Alpinist combined with the restriction of the 60th anniversary quantity of 1959.

That Topper is just an abortion. $400 more than the SPB089 for what?


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

sleepy966 said:


> I'm not going to detail the thread again except to say no, not American. But thanks for playing.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


so adorable.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Zany4 said:


> That Topper is just an abortion. $400 more than the SPB089 for what?


 For a black case finish that completely camouflages all of the terrific case angles and finishing of the original. Oh and a red tipped 2nd hand.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lalcott (Sep 18, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> He might have had to pay state sales tax Bringing his cost up to $658. Then add pay pal fees and shipping to his new sale and $725 doesn't sound unreasonable. He might still make enough to go buy lunch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, thanks for pointing that out. I think I might have "made" $10, if I was lucky. OP: go back to pestering small farm animals.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

My Blupinist arrived









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> For a black case finish that completely camouflages all of the terrific case angles and finishing of the original. Oh and a red tipped 2nd hand.


I don't know much about that Topper release, but if the black case has also had Diashield applied, that could be a somewhat expensive process to do in limited quantities. And the blacked out case angles could still be very apparent, and possibly even be pretty badass in person. I'm not trying to be defensive or anything; I just have learned to never judge a watch until I see it in person and always caution others to do the same.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmai said:


> I don't know much about that Topper release, but if the black case has also had Diashield applied, that could be a somewhat expensive process to do in limited quantities. And the blacked out case angles could still be very apparent, and possibly even be pretty badass in person. I'm not trying to be defensive or anything; I just have learned to never judge a watch until I see it in person and always caution others to do the same.


You're right. But that's really gonna put a cramp on my shoot from the hip buying strategy.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> You're right. But that's really gonna put a cramp on my shoot from the hip buying strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least these real life photos still look like the Topper pictures and further confirms I'm glad I got one on order. Love that black out look.

I really liked the blue Alpinist based on the Hodonkey pictures, but I'm glad I didn't order based on real life ones.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> At least these real life photos still look like the Topper pictures and further confirms I'm glad I got one on order. Love that black out look.
> 
> I really liked the blue Alpinist based on the Hodonkey pictures, but I'm glad I didn't order based on real life ones.


 But congrats on the black mm200 I'll enjoy looking at pics of it much like the black out turtle from last year. I'm glad Seiko makes enough variety to go around.

But regarding pics..bad (not representive of real life) promo pics are nothing new in this hobby. Look at how many people micros sell a watch based on a 3D rendering....I've fallen for that trick before and been disappointed when it actually got to me. The topper pics are dark.....so dark that I couldn't tell what it would really look like. HODINKEE's are over photoshopped. Seiko's pics of most of their watches and especially GS lineup generally suck.

I agree if the matte dial of the Hodinkee pic was the only reason someone bought the Blupinist they would be disappointed. If you saw bought using the Seiko Blupinist page then your probably happy. In real life it seems to lean closer to the Seiko pics but their are times it reminds me of a completely matte dial.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Someone in Berlin was able to grab one and is offering it for 1,189 Euros on Ebay Classifieds.... :roll:


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I wish I would have had the money, but I'm saving for something else, and I've got 5 Seiko watches right now...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Only 5? :-d


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

Mine on Seiko OEM bracelet.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Or if it will be offered in a "Non Limited Edition" for that matter.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

I received mine today. Sunburst or matte dial, nice or cheap strap, free or distorted market, it is a really nice looking watch.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

You tell 'em "Big Boy", just kidding, it is a wonderful thing to be able to get whatever watch you choose. Wait a minute I might be single but still have expense restrictions. Darn !, I thought I had it made for a second. :-d :-d :-d


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Here's a comparison shot of what it looks like in office light vs direct sunlight. It's a subdued sunburst.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Mine arrived in Romania, i'll get him tomorrow. Was very kind by Hodinkee to send that beauty to me!


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

coelacanth said:


> Mine on Seiko OEM bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13953119


So nice on the OEM strap!
This is the way to go!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like the same subdued sunburst finish that Seiko uses on the SLA017, SZSC004, SBDC065 et al. It's like a grainy, blasted sunburst. I like it a lot on my SLA017.



kev1nchoi said:


> Here's a comparison shot of what it looks like in office light vs direct sunlight. It's a subdued sunburst.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

lalcott said:


> Yes, thanks for pointing that out. I think I might have "made" $10, if I was lucky. OP: go back to pestering small farm animals.


Yawn


----------



## layercake (Jun 7, 2018)

coelacanth said:


> Mine on Seiko OEM bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13953119


Niiiiiice...looks really nice with the bracelet....the applied silver markers, as opposed to the gold, complement the bracelet really well.


----------



## cuffs (Nov 22, 2010)

coelacanth said:


> Mine on Seiko OEM bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13953119


I feel like this is how it should have came as the Limited Edition.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

cuffs said:


> I feel like this is how it should have came as the Limited Edition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Then they would have priced it at $1000 (not that it's a bad value.)

However, I'm sure there's a very good reason Hodinkee wanted to put their strap on it.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

arejay101 said:


> Then they would have priced it at $1000 (not that it's a bad value.)
> 
> However, I'm sure there's a very good reason Hodinkee wanted to put their strap on it.


I honestly think this watch looks so much better on a strap.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

arejay101 said:


> Then they would have priced it at $1000 (not that it's a bad value.)
> 
> However, I'm sure there's a very good reason Hodinkee wanted to put their strap on it.


It's not a hodinkee strap unfortunately. It's a Seiko strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> It's not a hodinkee strap unfortunately. It's a Seiko strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't matter to me - I can't stand black (or dark gray) straps on blue watches. It's gotta be brown strap with a blue watch. If I had one, I would have swapped it out immediately.

And I'm glad the -017 steel bracelet fits.


----------



## SEARZ (Mar 16, 2015)

lalcott said:


> Yes, thanks for pointing that out. I think I might have "made" $10, if I was lucky. OP: go back to pestering small farm animals.


HAHA!!! Perhaps the moral police can advise you on which charity to donate your massive profits?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Probably wouldn't look bad on a light gray nato. But I think it's best on the bracelet. Maybe mesh?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Dan T. said:


> Doesn't matter to me - I can't stand black (or dark gray) straps on blue watches. It's gotta be brown strap with a blue watch. If I had one, I would have swapped it out immediately.
> 
> And I'm glad the -017 steel bracelet fits.


I agree, it's an odd pairing. I put mine on a worn and wound brown leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

arejay101 said:


> Then they would have priced it at $1000 (not that it's a bad value.)
> 
> However, I'm sure there's a very good reason Hodinkee wanted to put their strap on it.


It's not a hodinkee strap, it's solidly Seiko and not that great. I don't see any evidence that they *collaborated* on this edition in a direct way, either. Seems like they were just selling it as part of Seiko's marketing push in US.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nitron135 said:


> Seems like they were just selling it as part of Seiko's marketing push in US.


They seem to have succeeded at that

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

nitron135 said:


> It's not a hodinkee strap, it's solidly Seiko and not that great. I don't see any evidence that they *collaborated* on this edition in a direct way, either. Seems like they were just selling it as part of Seiko's marketing push in US.


I stand corrected. It just looked eerily similar to a discontinued (waiting for restock) blue Hodinkee strap they had some time back. Appreciate the info.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> They seem to have succeeded at that


If the number of comments in related threads is any indication!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

HickWillis said:


> Any luck? Not sure if your watch arrived yet though












Sorry for the shoddy picture, but it's dark outside already and my house is poorly lit! The strapcode fits perfectly. I don't like the blue of this at all in low light, going to wait until morning to make a decision if I'm going to keep it. That Hodinkee blue/matte case was so good looking...


----------



## cbruce (Oct 31, 2016)

Well, I finally got mine when I got home this evening. And in my dim apartment, I'm still utterly impressed by this watch. I've never seen the sarb017 in the metal, but I think I now understand why people fawn over that watch so much. This is a great looking, understated, and robust feeling timepiece. And I have no regrets adding it to my rotation.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I received mine a few days back and am still not sure if it's a keeper. Right now, I'm almost more interested in the debate about the watch, how it was released and Seiko's push upmarket than the watch itself.

I've put together a short rant about the watch. Please check it out and comment if you're so inclined.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Good video, I do like this one, I'll wait and see if I get a "back in stock" email from Seiko before I pull out my wallet though, thanks for the video 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I received mine a few days back and am still not sure if it's a keeper. Right now, I'm almost more interested in the debate about the watch, how it was released and Seiko's push upmarket than the watch itself.
> 
> I've put together a short rant about the watch. Please check it out and comment if you're so inclined.


The debate has indeed been very interesting. When I received the watch, I forgot about it all for a few minutes and just admired how good the watch looked. Now let the debate resume!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I've put together a short rant about the watch. Please check it out and comment if you're so inclined.


Just subscribed. Good video.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Since I took the OEM STRAP off this is technically not BNIB anymore.....gasp. I haven't made up my mind on this but I wanted to get an idea of different strap pairings. I had a few 20mm sitting around and had 5 minutes for quick cell phone shots so I thought I would share.

I think I'll be looking for a greenish or grey leather strap.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbruce (Oct 31, 2016)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I received mine a few days back and am still not sure if it's a keeper. Right now, I'm almost more interested in the debate about the watch, how it was released and Seiko's push upmarket than the watch itself.
> 
> I've put together a short rant about the watch. Please check it out and comment if you're so inclined.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you. The controversy over this watch's release has been fascinating to observe. The argument seems to be that LEs are bad for watch collecting. I think that LEs have the power to make watch collecting more interesting. With more LEs distributed through various channels, we can all get something unique. And maybe we'll be more inclined to share and trade with one another. The worst thing we can do it hoard away our unique watches.

And finally, this community gets very boring when everyone has the same popular watches. You couldn't pay me to own a standard Submariner or Man on the Moon Speedmaster. I need variety and I like a little exclusivity because it's interesting. If everyone showed up to the watch meetup wearing the exact same watch, how boring would this community be?

I think this little Blue Alpinist will be a great little conversation starter at the next event.


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

Finally got mine! I'm thinking I need to get a bracelet for this bad boy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

who needs wishful thinkin Crafter Blue when Everest Rubbers fit??


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

adashu said:


> who needs wishful thinkin Crafter Blue when Everest Rubbers fit??


wish they weren't $230


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> wish they weren't $230


it does suck. only way to get them really is used


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

cbruce said:


> And finally, this community gets very boring when everyone has the same popular watches. You couldn't pay me to own a standard Submariner or Man on the Moon Speedmaster. I need variety and I like a little exclusivity because it's interesting. If everyone showed up to the watch meetup wearing the exact same watch, how boring would this community be?


Wiser words have rarely been spoken. And yet here I am wearing a SARB035... LOL! But I totally hear you. And on the topic, I'm hoping Seiko goes from LE-only on the blue Alpinist to standard production. The green one, no offense to anyone, came off to me as a kitschy trinket you'd find in a Green Bay Packers gift shop. This blue one is both sporty and elegant. The OEM black strap is a mistake (it screams for brown, or the Strapcode oyster for the -017, but not the Angus), so I'm thrilled what it looks like when people throw other great bands on it.

And to further punctuate, I sort of feel like a moon speedy and a Rolex sub are sort of... I don't know... "expected" in this hobby. Beautiful pieces if I suspend what I know about them, but their ubiquity causes me ennui at times. Again, no offense to anyone in particular.

EDIT: correction for ambiguous pronouns


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Um, yeah the dial looks nothing like it did in the Honkidee picures... But, in my opinion it doesn't look worse IRL, just.. Different. Not sure which I prefer. The flat matte blue looks more like a field watch whereas this looks like a subdued Alpinist (the green one is very flashy).


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Since I took the OEM STRAP off this is technically not BNIB anymore.....gasp. I haven't made up my mind on this but I wanted to get an idea of different strap pairings. I had a few 20mm sitting around and had 5 minutes for quick cell phone shots so I thought I would share.
> 
> I think I'll be looking for a greenish or grey leather strap.
> 
> ...


Wow this color combo looks amazing!! Where you get this strap from?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

To be honest I'm sure that I could save up a bit to fund one but I am very much still on the fence with the size. I like the 20 mm lug width but with my smaller 7.5" wrist I really am afraid to commit at this point. I guess I'm waiting for some comparison shots with watches such as the 40 mm Hamiliton Khaki Field or the 007 something like that.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> Wow this color combo looks amazing!! Where you get this strap from?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Diaboliq straps

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Stromboli said:


> To be honest I'm sure that I could save up a bit to fund one but I am very much still on the fence with the size. I like the 20 mm lug width but with my smaller 7.5" wrist I really am afraid to commit at this point. I guess I'm waiting for some comparison shots with watches such as the 40 mm Hamiliton Khaki Field or the 007 something like that.


7.5"? That's a pretty big wrist. Did you mean 6.5"?


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

The fourth time was the charm for me. I had one in the Hodinkee cart on the launch morning but got distracted and when I tried to place the order it was sold out. I put myself on the waitlist however. I then started stalking the Seiko US site but somehow I missed the narrow window it was available.

Last week Thursday I got an email from Hodinkee that it was available again, so I jumped on it and placed my order. Within an hour or so however I received another email that informed me they really didn't have one available for me so they had to cancel my order and refund my credit card (it had already been charged). This email implies that there would be more available in the summer. I replied to this e-mail and expressed my disappointment, and asking if I could "reserve" now one from the summer release. I didn't hear anything back. I figured 3 strikes meant I was out of luck on the blue Alpinist at this point and placed an order for a Steinhart Ocean 39 Plexi Limited Edition from Gnomon.com. They are great by the way and I had the watch by the following Monday!

Lo and behold, late Monday afternoon I get an email from an actual person at Hodinkee apologizing for my order foul up and also letting me know that a piece had become available and that they were holding it for me if I wanted it! Without hesitation I placed the order, and it arrived early Wednesday morning! They didn't even charge me for the next day shipping. I'm very happy with the watch so far. I put it on a generic oyster rivet bracelet I had laying around and it fits the watch perfectly and feels great on the wrist. I'm also pretty happy with the experience with Hodinkee. I treated them respectfully when my initial order fell through and I'm sure that didn't hurt my chances when another watch became available.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RocketHurricane said:


> The fourth time was the charm for me. I had one in the Hodinkee cart on the launch morning but got distracted and when I tried to place the order it was sold out. I put myself on the waitlist however. I then started stalking the Seiko US site but somehow I missed the narrow window it was available.
> 
> Last week Thursday I got an email from Hodinkee that it was available again, so I jumped on it and placed my order. Within an hour or so however I received another email that informed me they really didn't have one available for me so they had to cancel my order and refund my credit card (it had already been charged). This email implies that there would be more available in the summer. I replied to this e-mail and expressed my disappointment, and asking if I could "reserve" now one from the summer release. I didn't hear anything back. I figured 3 strikes meant I was out of luck on the blue Alpinist at this point and placed an order for a Steinhart Ocean 39 Plexi Limited Edition from Gnomon.com. They are great by the way and I had the watch by the following Monday!
> 
> ...


What generic strap?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> What generic strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I couldn't tell you really. It's something I picked up on eBay from some Chinese source several years ago. Try searching for oyster rivet on eBay. I see one for about $90 now (mine was much much cheaper however)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Stromboli said:


> ...but with my smaller 7.5" wrist...


????

That to me sounds huge.


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

I prefer the green one because it's more nature-themed, but blue feels very Japanese and more premium.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

No it is a small 7.5" wrist, I know I should hang out with kids my own age. But I like this blue Alpinist so much.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Here it is with my 3rd Gen OM.


----------



## danyvanro (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi! Y whant to buy the Blue. Seiko Alpinist !


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The blue Alpinist looks great to me, as a big fan of blue watches......but.....I already have the green Alpinist, obtained last year for around $360 new. So I am not real psyched to pay MSRP of $600 for a new blue one, not to mention the higher pre-owned prices on watchrecon and elsewhere.

So last week I was contemplating this conundrum when I noticed a version of an old friend in a color I didn't have with a better movement than the Seiko and at much lower price:



So this is my blue Alpinist substitute and I am very pleased at my good luck and decision. I already have both versions of the blue Kontiki, blue dial and white dial with blue indices.


----------



## divided_wood (Jul 1, 2019)

Not sure how long this will last, but there are blue Alpinists in stock on Hodinkee's sight as we speak...


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just tried. You can add it to the cart but on checkout it's "not in stock".


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

Watch19 said:


> Just tried. You can add it to the cart but on checkout it's "not in stock".


Now the page is completely gone! (404 Error)


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------

